# Those of you with gender scans coming up in February/March! 44-Pink, 43-Blue Bumps!!



## MiraclesHappn

What is the date of your scan? Do you have any gut feelings/what are you hoping for? Any children already? Let's wait it out together!! :thumbup:

*January 28th*
MamaFlick - Predicts :pink:...............*Bump is !!*

*January 30th*
LVnMommy - Predicts :pink:..............*Bump is !!* 

*February 1st*
Amberyll23 - Predicts :blue:..............*Bump is !!* 
rachie2011 - Predicts :blue:...............*Bump is !!*
ROROLL - Predicts :blue: 

*February 2nd*
Sarah82 - Predicts :pink:...................*Bump is !!*
Sophieee18 - Predicts :blue:...............*Bump is !!*

*February 4th*
77Tulips - Was predicted :blue:/:blue:.....*Bump is /!!*
Junemummy2................................*Bump is !!*
Rafferty - Predicts :blue:....................*Bump is !!*
hardatworkmom - Hoping for :pink: - Gender could not be determined 
Sue_88 - Predicts :pink:.....................*Bump is !!* 
meli1981 - Predicts :pink:...................*Bump is !!*

*February 5th*
Young1stMom - Hoping for :blue:.........*Bump is !!* 
KBrain3377 - ................................*Bump is !!*
Heather118 - Predicts :pink:...............*Bump is !!* 
sjtttc - Predicts :blue:........................*Bump is !!* 

*February 6th*
thethomsons - ..............................*Bump is !!* 
Sophie22 - Predicts :pink:..................*Bump is !!*
JJsmom - Predicts :pink:....................*Bump is !!*
artsymomma - Predicts :pink:.............*Bump is !!* 
TTCMOMMA - Predicts :blue:...............*Bump is !!* 
05mummy07 - Predicts :pink:.............*Bump is !!*
fuzzy_bear - Hoping for :blue:............*Bump is !!*
junemomma09 - Scan on 2/6 but won't find out until gender reveal on 3/9

*February 7th*
MomPepperdine - Predicts :blue:.........*Bump is !!* 
xsarahxxannx................................*Bump is !!* 
theroselegacy - Predicts :pink:............*Bump is !!*
mamaxo - Predicts :blue:...................*Bump is !!*

*February 8th*
Hope41more - Predicts :blue:..............*Bump is !!*
Anngie60 - Predicts :pink:...................*Bump is !!* 

*February 11th*
Wriggley.......................................*Bump is !!*
Meant2bamom - Predicts :blue:............*Bump is !!*
noileena........................................*Bump is !!*
w8ing4bean - Predicts :blue: but staying Team :yellow:
Sweet Lullaby - Predicts :pink: 
alicecooper - Staying Team :yellow: 

*February 12th* 
ProudArmyWife - Predicts :pink:............*Bump is !!*
Whoopsadaisy..................................*Bump is !!* 
TTCnov2012 - Predicts :blue: & :pink:.......*Bump is /!!*

*February 13th*
girlinyork - Predicts :blue:....................*Bump is !!* 
HelenEdge - Predicted :blue:.................*Bump is !!*
Tink80 - Predicts :pink:........................*Bump is !!*
beegray..........................................*Bump is !!*

*February 14th*
carlywarly - Predicts :pink:...................*Bump is !!*
beachgal - Predicts :blue:.....................*Bump is !!*
TTCMSP - Predicts :pink:......................*Bump is !!*
Tasha16 - Predicts :pink:......................*Bump is !!*
Belen09_10 - Predicts :pink:..................*Bump is !!*
AllieM.............................................*Bump is !!*
MiraclesHappn - Predicts :pink:..............*Bump is !!*
Chanchita91 - Predicts :blue:

*February 15th*
JWandBump - *Bump is !!* Waiting for confirmation at 20wk scan :thumbup:
MustBeMummy - Predicts :pink: 

*February 16th*
Abagailb14 - Predicts :blue:....................*Bump is !!* 

*February 18th*
kelly4 - Predicts :pink:............................*Bump is !!*
Medipea (Gender confirmation scan).......*Bump is !!* 
MrsMcP..............................................*Bump is !!*
Miss Bellum - DH is convinced bump is :pink: - Gender Could Not Be Determined
NennaKay - Staying Team :yellow:

*February 19th*
Kwills55.............................................*Bump is !!*
Kaths101 - Predicts :blue:........................*Bump is !!*
Audraia - Predicts :blue:..........................*Bump is !!*
mummie2be - Predicts :blue:....................*Bump is !!* 

*February 20th*
GemmaG - Twins!................................*Bump is /!!*
lisanicole............................................*Bump is !!*

*February 21st*
Eniala (early scan)................................*Bump is !!*
stardust1976 - Predicts :blue:....................*Bump is !!* 

*February 22nd*
marinelady - Predicts :blue:.......................*Bump is !!*

*February 23rd*
readynwilling - Predicts :pink:....................*Bump is !!* 

*February 25th* 
Karat85 - Predicts :pink:...........................*Bump is !!* 
AAttcabby - Predicts :pink:........................*Bump is !!*
tlh97990 - Predicts :pink:..........................*Bump is !!*

*February 26th*
Loobylola - Staying Team :yellow:
counting...............................................*Bump is !!*
bethneebabe :angel: 

*February 27th*
borr.dg.baby - Predicts :pink:.....................*Bump is !!* 
Pielette - Predicts :pink:
ShirlWirl - Staying team :yellow:

*February 28th*
xkatiex
HopefulCookie - Predicts :pink: 

*March 1st*
SamsMum...............................................*Bump is !!*
motherearth23-Predicts :pink:....................*Bump is !!*
x-kirsty-x - Predicts :pink: 

*March 4th*
PurpleIvy44 - Predicts :girl:.......................*Bump is !!*
Girlygirl3

*March 6th*
immy11 - Predicts :pink:...........................*Bump is !!*
CAStafford - Predicts :pink:.......................*Bump is !!*
HarleyQuinn - Predicts :blue:.....................*Bump is !!*
monro84 - Hoping for :pink:......................*Bump is !!* 
kcmichelle - Predicts :pink:

*March 9th*
kirstybumx3....................................*Bump is !!*
ashleyy0 - Predicts :blue:..................*Bump is !!*
junemomma09 - Scan on 2/6 but won't find out until gender reveal on 3/9

*March 11th*
fertiliciousx.....................................*Bump is !!*

*March 13th*
Barhanita - Predicts :blue:.................*Bump is !!*
MissFox..........................................*Bump is !!*
mommy247.....................................*Bump is !!*

*March 14th*
nuffmac..........................................*Bump is !!*

*March 15th*
RTR - Predicts :pink:.........................*Bump is !!* 
graysmommy - Predicts :pink:............*Bump is !!*

*March 18th*
Trying4Angel1 - Predicts :pink: 

*March 20th*
Smokey - Predicts :pink:

*March 21st*
KelseyK - Predicted :blue:, hoping for :pink:

*March 22nd*
mommatoB - Predicts :blue:...............*Bump is !!* 

*March 25th*
aimee1691
mommatoabeaut - Predicts :blue:, hoping for :pink:..........*Bump is !!*

*March 27th*
ckylesworld - Predicts :pink:....................*Bump is !!*


----------



## karat85

gender/anomaly scan on 25th feb....it's soooo far away. my son Zac is 3 on 19th Feb so that will break the month up a little and valentine's day too. pay day this week, ebay is going to see a lot of activity from me this weekend. eek. :haha:


----------



## karat85

ooh forgot to say, i knew zac was a boy from day one, just felt it inside. i'm 95% sure this is a girl but so hesitant in case i am wrong. it's like i know i have some numbers on a lotto ticket, but have this vague feeling it was for the wrong draw or i am one number out.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

karat85 said:


> ooh forgot to say, i knew zac was a boy from day one, just felt it inside. i'm 95% sure this is a girl but so hesitant in case i am wrong. it's like i know i have some numbers on a lotto ticket, but have this vague feeling it was for the wrong draw or i am one number out.

I know what you mean!! I feel fairly sure this baby is a girl, but I also feel like I might be wrong only because my family has SO many girls already I feel its time for a boy or two. I am also hesitant because of not wanting to be wrong. My best friend was sure hers was a girl and my mom said she just knew I was a boy, they were both wrong. I know gut feelings can be wrong so I will wait until the scan! It does seem so far away! How cute would it be to have a boy and girl for you! Is that what you are hoping for?


----------



## Chanchita91

Mine's 14th Feb which of course is also Valentines Day oh and also happens to be my sister's due date :haha: I said to my mum, I might already be in the hospital and just pop over to the ultrasound ward haha.
I've had a boy feeling from the beginning, I'd marginally prefer a girl but can see lots of cute advantages to having a boy too. Either way I'll be happy :D


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Chanchita91 said:


> Mine's 14th Feb which of course is also Valentines Day oh and also happens to be my sister's due date :haha: I said to my mum, I might already be in the hospital and just pop over to the ultrasound ward haha.
> I've had a boy feeling from the beginning, I'd marginally prefer a girl but can see lots of cute advantages to having a boy too. Either way I'll be happy :D

Mine is on the 14th too!! I thought it was such a great day to find out! That's cool that your sisters due date is on the same day! Does she know what she is having? I wanted boy a lot at the beginning, then kind of got attached to the idea of a girl after I had a dream I was having a girl, now I'm just in the middle. Either will be great, I'm just ready to know! :)


----------



## smokey

I have my anomaly scan on the 24th feb so may find out the sex then but have a spinal check scan next monday so may get a sneaky look.
I have a little boy already whos 3 in march and I realy think this ones a girl.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

smokey said:


> I have my anomaly scan on the 24th feb so may find out the sex then but have a spinal check scan next monday so may get a sneaky look.
> I have a little boy already whos 3 in march and I realy think this ones a girl.

I will go ahead and put you down for the 24th, but whenever you end up finding out let us know!! Did you have any gut feelings with your son? What is the spinal check scan for?


----------



## smokey

MiraclesHappn said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> I have my anomaly scan on the 24th feb so may find out the sex then but have a spinal check scan next monday so may get a sneaky look.
> I have a little boy already whos 3 in march and I realy think this ones a girl.
> 
> I will go ahead and put you down for the 24th, but whenever you end up finding out let us know!! Did you have any gut feelings with your son? What is the spinal check scan for?Click to expand...

I didnt realy have any gut feelings with my son because I didnt have a clue about pregnancy symptoms or anything ( didnt have symptoms at all) but this one is the complete oppesite to him and just feels so differant.
The spinal check is because I was born with spina bifida so they are just doing some extra scans on the spine and skull to check its fusing fully and no abnormalities


----------



## MiraclesHappn

smokey said:


> I didnt realy have any gut feelings with my son because I didnt have a clue about pregnancy symptoms or anything ( didnt have symptoms at all) but this one is the complete oppesite to him and just feels so differant.
> The spinal check is because I was born with spina bifida so they are just doing some extra scans on the spine and skull to check its fusing fully and no abnormalities

Oh I see. Well best of luck to you next Monday!! I'm pretty sure I have read where one of the wives tales is that women tend to have more morning sickness and such when they are carrying girls. According to the wives tales I'm most likely carrying a boy, but I still have a little gut feeling for girl. Guess we will both know somewhat soon!


----------



## MomPepperdine

Mines the 7th! Its papas bday I have 2 girls and I JUST KNOW! Its a boy! It just feels like it and this pregnancy isn't anything like the girls. I'm going crazy waiting


----------



## Audraia

19th I'm paying for a private scan. We want to announce the gender by dying the middle of the smash cake at my daughters first birthday party, since everyone is going to be there together!

Hoping for a boy, since we only want 2 and I already got my girl! :) This pregnancy has been a lot different, and my HR at 6 weeks was alot lower than my DDs HB was, so maybe boy!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MomPepperdine said:


> Mines the 7th! Its papas bday I have 2 girls and I JUST KNOW! Its a boy! It just feels like it and this pregnancy isn't anything like the girls. I'm going crazy waiting

Sounds like your intuition is really strong! I'm excited to see if you are right! Also, I think so far you have the shortest wait of us all :thumbup:, hopefully time goes by quick for everyone!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Audraia said:


> 19th I'm paying for a private scan. We want to announce the gender by dying the middle of the smash cake at my daughters first birthday party, since everyone is going to be there together!
> 
> Hoping for a boy, since we only want 2 and I already got my girl! :) This pregnancy has been a lot different, and my HR at 6 weeks was alot lower than my DDs HB was, so maybe boy!

Oh how cool!!! I have seen where people use cakes as a gender reveal but being able to do one at your daughters birthday is just so cute! What exactly do you mean by "smash" cake though? Is it as it sounds? We are also doing a gender reveal with our families on Valentine's Day, I can't wait!!


----------



## AAttcabby

My scan is the 25th of Feb, but I might wait till the 2nd of March to learn the gender myself at our gender reveal party. This is my first baby, my gut says its a baby girl. But I really want a baby boy, either way I am thrilled to be having a baby. I'm excited to see what everyone else's babies sex are!


----------



## MomPepperdine

MiraclesHappn said:


> MomPepperdine said:
> 
> 
> Mines the 7th! Its papas bday I have 2 girls and I JUST KNOW! Its a boy! It just feels like it and this pregnancy isn't anything like the girls. I'm going crazy waiting
> 
> Sounds like your intuition is really strong! I'm excited to see if you are right! Also, I think so far you have the shortest wait of us all :thumbup:, hopefully time goes by quick for everyone!!Click to expand...

Lol it is very strong also my oldest has been calling it brother the whole time haha I keep telling her it can be another sister but with my 2nd she said it was a girl and she was telling everyone I was pregnant b4 I was even able to know it would of been like the day I got pregnant haha so I have that going for me lol


----------



## thethomsons

Will be 20 weeks 2 days on 6th feb when go for 20 week scan. Staying team yellow S tempting as it is to find out! Already have a DS who will be 5 in March!


----------



## Rafferty

Mine is February 4th! I can't wait!!!


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I am paying for a private one which is on the 18th of feb, I already have 3 girls and wouldnt mind what I have, I have a feeling its another girl but I could be wrong.


----------



## sophieee18

I have booked a private gender scan & 4d scan for 2nd feb. I am desperately wanting a girl, as I have 1 son & 2 step-sons already. But my gut feeling tells me another boy. 

Not long to go now!!


----------



## Sarah82

I have cheated and booked in for a private gender scan on the 2nd feb!!! This is my 3rd baby already have 2 sons aged 9 & 5 but this is my DH 1st baby!! I've felt really really rough this time and didn't with the boys so my gut is saying girl only because it has been different but then it's a different dad to my DS's!!! I'd love another boy so really as long as our baby is healthy then I am one very happy mummy!!! I've never worried so much for so long as I had since the day I found out we were having this baby and only now after hearing babies heartbeat yesterday at my 16 wk appt do I feel ready to relax a bit!!!! Not long to find out now tho!


----------



## JWandBump

Mines on the 15th :) xx


----------



## smokey

MomPepperdine said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomPepperdine said:
> 
> 
> Mines the 7th! Its papas bday I have 2 girls and I JUST KNOW! Its a boy! It just feels like it and this pregnancy isn't anything like the girls. I'm going crazy waiting
> 
> Sounds like your intuition is really strong! I'm excited to see if you are right! Also, I think so far you have the shortest wait of us all :thumbup:, hopefully time goes by quick for everyone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it is very strong also my oldest has been calling it brother the whole time haha I keep telling her it can be another sister but with my 2nd she said it was a girl and she was telling everyone I was pregnant b4 I was even able to know it would of been like the day I got pregnant haha so I have that going for me lolClick to expand...

My son is the same, keeps telling everyone mummy has a baby in her tummy and its his baby sister, whenever anyine says but it might be a brother he says "nope its a sister, shes called Alice".

Even a customer the other week at work told her 4 year old "that lady has a baby in her tummy" to which he replied "shes going to be very pretty" his mum asked who? the lady and he said "no the baby girl in her tummy, deffinatly a girl" :)


----------



## MomPepperdine

smokey said:


> MomPepperdine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomPepperdine said:
> 
> 
> Mines the 7th! Its papas bday I have 2 girls and I JUST KNOW! Its a boy! It just feels like it and this pregnancy isn't anything like the girls. I'm going crazy waiting
> 
> Sounds like your intuition is really strong! I'm excited to see if you are right! Also, I think so far you have the shortest wait of us all :thumbup:, hopefully time goes by quick for everyone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it is very strong also my oldest has been calling it brother the whole time haha I keep telling her it can be another sister but with my 2nd she said it was a girl and she was telling everyone I was pregnant b4 I was even able to know it would of been like the day I got pregnant haha so I have that going for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> My son is the same, keeps telling everyone mummy has a baby in her tummy and its his baby sister, whenever anyine says but it might be a brother he says "nope its a sister, shes called Alice".
> 
> Even a customer the other week at work told her 4 year old "that lady has a baby in her tummy" to which he replied "shes going to be very pretty" his mum asked who? the lady and he said "no the baby girl in her tummy, deffinatly a girl" :)Click to expand...


Lol kids have a 6 sence! Hahaha fx for both of us :)


----------



## beegray

13th Feb! going for my anomaly scan so hoping to find out then!!!! no clue as to what LO is! DH is pretty sure it's a girl though, but I have no clue!:shrug:


----------



## LVnMommy

I booked a private gender scan Feb. 1 st!!! I cant wait :) already have a boy and girl really wanting a boy but have a very strong feeling its a girl!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I have updated the list, hopefully I have everybody's dates right! If not, please just let me know and I will get it changed. I also went ahead and added your predictions if you made one. Be sure and keep us all updated once you do find out!! Can't wait to see your announcements!! Ready for all of these :yellow: bumps to turn :blue: or :pink:!!


----------



## meant2bamom

February 11th I have my anomaly scan! Hope to find out then,if baby co-operates :)
My nephew thinks its a girl, he calls the baby she and toopy after one of his fav treehouse shows, so cute!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

meant2bamom said:


> February 11th I have my anomaly scan! Hope to find out then,if baby co-operates :)
> My nephew thinks its a girl, he calls the baby she and toopy after one of his fav treehouse shows, so cute!

Yay! I got you down! Hope baby does cooperate for you!! That is super cute though. I could see toopy being a nickname that will stick with baby, especially if you have a girl, for a long time! Little kids always come up with the cutest nicknames. I am also amazed at how many of them seem to have this intuition about whether or not baby is a boy or girl. My doctor keeps saying "she" when referring to my baby, then she corrects herself and says "well, I guess we don't know yet". I'm anxious to see if all these kids are right about your bumps!


----------



## MustBeMummy

My 20 week scan is on the 1st of February! I cant wait to see my little wiggle on the screen again. So excitied :)


----------



## Pielette

Kids can be so intuitive! I'd ask my little boy but he's hardly saying anything comprehensible at the moment :haha:

My anomaly scan is on 27th February. I have a slight girl vibe but I don't know if that's because I would really love to have a girl. I feel girl more than boy, but can't be certain. Last time I was absolutely positive I was having a boy way before they confirmed it. This time I feel more in the dark!


----------



## mamaxo

I have my scan on February 7 :) This is my first & I predict it's a boy!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I have my scan on February 7th! :)
This is my second baby.. first is a boy so I am hoping for a girl this time! I'm really confused as to what I think the baby is. My first intuition was boy, but now I'm thinking girl. I'm not sure if my change of heart is just due to me hoping that it's a girl, though. 
I'm so excited to find out!


----------



## theroselegacy

My ultrasound is on Feb 7th. I will be 18 weeks...hoping they can tell me the baby's gender. Has anyone else ever found out their baby's sex earlier than 20 weeks? My husband is convinced it's a girl, because of how different this pregnancy is from my pregnancy with my son. I'm kind of leaning toward a girl also because of how I have been feeling, though I know all pregnancies vary.


----------



## beachgal

My scan is feb 14th :). I have a feeling it's a boy!


----------



## Audraia

MiraclesHappn said:


> Audraia said:
> 
> 
> 19th I'm paying for a private scan. We want to announce the gender by dying the middle of the smash cake at my daughters first birthday party, since everyone is going to be there together!
> 
> Hoping for a boy, since we only want 2 and I already got my girl! :) This pregnancy has been a lot different, and my HR at 6 weeks was alot lower than my DDs HB was, so maybe boy!
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I have seen where people use cakes as a gender reveal but being able to do one at your daughters birthday is just so cute! What exactly do you mean by "smash" cake though? Is it as it sounds? We are also doing a gender reveal with our families on Valentine's Day, I can't wait!!Click to expand...

A smash cake is the cake for the baby on it's first birthday that it gets to just dive into :) Not to be shared with everyone, it's usually just a small cake they get to eat with their hands.


----------



## tlh97990

my scan is feb 25th. my hubby thinks boy and i think girl so we'll see! we already have a beautiful little girl that is almost 15 months old. it'd be nice to have one of each but if this one is a girl i won't have to buy much of anything :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Audraia said:


> A smash cake is the cake for the baby on it's first birthday that it gets to just dive into :) Not to be shared with everyone, it's usually just a small cake they get to eat with their hands.

Aww how neat!! So really your daughter will kind of be the one to get to announce it to everyone. That is such a cute idea!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

theroselegacy said:


> My ultrasound is on Feb 7th. I will be 18 weeks...hoping they can tell me the baby's gender. Has anyone else ever found out their baby's sex earlier than 20 weeks? My husband is convinced it's a girl, because of how different this pregnancy is from my pregnancy with my son. I'm kind of leaning toward a girl also because of how I have been feeling, though I know all pregnancies vary.

This is my first but I know my doctor's office routinely schedules gender scans for 18-20 weeks, mine is set for 18 weeks so I sure hope they will be able to tell then!! Hopefully baby cooperates too! Last time I was there he/she was being kind of a stinker for the ultrasound tech, she was trying to get a heartbeat, so crossing my fingers the little booger does what we need :haha:


----------



## Young1stMom

My gender scan is February 5 :) put me at just over 19 weeks. Soooo excited!! I hope its a boy lol only because all my cousins and brothers have had females (7 of them total). So its time for a boy to mix things up !!! <3 <3 happy either way.


----------



## heather118

I have my scan on the 5th feb, I have a feeling this baby is a girl, but wlll be happy either way. 
I already have a DD and DS


----------



## artsymomma

February 6th, and I THINK it might be a girl... who knows? This my first pregnancy so I don't really know for sure. The only old wives' tale I'm going by is "A girl steals your beauty." I definitely don't have the beautiful hair and nails and my skin has been terrible! :)


----------



## G.Aguilera

MiraclesHappn said:


> Mine is on the 14th too!! I thought it was such a great day to find out! That's cool that your sisters due date is on the same day! Does she know what she is having? I wanted boy a lot at the beginning, then kind of got attached to the idea of a girl after I had a dream I was having a girl, now I'm just in the middle. Either will be great, I'm just ready to know! :)

Yep she's having her second boy, so a boy would be nice for me as I have visions of the three of them being best buds :hugs: But a little girl would be something different and my parents' first granddaughter so I'm leaning that way lol. But I agree with you, either would be great I just wanna know now!


----------



## Chanchita91

G.Aguilera said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Mine is on the 14th too!! I thought it was such a great day to find out! That's cool that your sisters due date is on the same day! Does she know what she is having? I wanted boy a lot at the beginning, then kind of got attached to the idea of a girl after I had a dream I was having a girl, now I'm just in the middle. Either will be great, I'm just ready to know! :)
> 
> Yep she's having her second boy, so a boy would be nice for me as I have visions of the three of them being best buds :hugs: But a little girl would be something different and my parents' first granddaughter so I'm leaning that way lol. But I agree with you, either would be great I just wanna know now!Click to expand...

Sigh, my friend was signed in on my laptop after being introduced to the forum by me xD Sorry, that post was from me.


----------



## kaths101

:wave: mine is on the 19th feb and I'm guessing a boy. I already have a little boy who is 16 months old and feel the same. I knew jack was a boy right from the start. I don't feel sooo convinced this time but 80%. We will see. 

January seems to be dragging!


----------



## 77Tulips

I'm having my anatomy scan on Feb 4th

I currently have boy 7, boy 5, boy 14 months.

It would be nice to add a girl to the mix and I initially thought:oneofeach: but at my 12 & 13 week scans I got told by two diff techs that they are fairly sure they are both boys. Just waiting to confirm really.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Chanchita91 said:


> Yep she's having her second boy, so a boy would be nice for me as I have visions of the three of them being best buds :hugs: But a little girl would be something different and my parents' first granddaughter so I'm leaning that way lol. But I agree with you, either would be great I just wanna know now!

Haha your thinking sounds exactly like mine!! My best friend just had her first, a little boy, about 2 months ago and my cousin had her first, also a little boy, 9 months ago. I thought it would be wonderful for us to have a little boy as he would already have friends before he was even born. It would also be the first boy to be born into my dads side of the family in 18 years! My grandparents have 14 grandchildren/great grandchildren, 2 are boys. My moms side we have 10 and 2 boys. Not many of them! But my mom and his mom both would really like a little girl and I think it would be really sweet to have a little girl. I feel grateful to be able to find positives about either, cause I know no matter what I can't be disappointed!! :thumbup:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

77Tulips said:


> I'm having my anatomy scan on Feb 4th
> 
> I currently have boy 7, boy 5, boy 14 months.
> 
> It would be nice to add a girl to the mix and I initially thought:oneofeach: but at my 12 & 13 week scans I got told by two diff techs that they are fairly sure they are both boys. Just waiting to confirm really.

Aw, twins! Double the excitement at your next scan!! You certainly must have a very busy household! I commend you greatly for not falling over from exhaustion at the end of the day!! I feel like I could and I don't have any kiddos of my own to chase around, let alone 3 boys!


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls :flower:!! Put me down please for Feb. 13th.
Me and hubby have both had in our heads it's a girl but either way we will be happy as long as the little one is healthy!:thumbup: This is our first child:cloud9:

Really hoping time flies...I want to know so bad so I can go shopping. We've started with the big ticket items in neutral tones. Just no clothes shopping b/c I just don't feel like buying a bunch of yellow and green so I've held off on buying any onesies or anything...gah, I want to know!!:haha:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*ive got mine on 11th feb! staying team yellow but I have a strong feeling its a boy, no idea why! *


----------



## Wriggley

11th Feb I already have a little boy I don't mind what this not is and don't have a preference but everyone thinks I having a girl and I think maybe girl to cos pregnancy so different :)


----------



## Loobylola

26th of Feb, im team yellow however DH wants to know! X


----------



## JWandBump

Just thought I'd add I'm already team blue :) due to a early gender scan just hope it says that way for the 20week scan lol x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ahh yay I was hoping for a February thread :) 

We find out on February 12th!! Feels so far away but I know it's not :haha: 

I'm thinking :pink: again but was totally wrong and thought my dd was a boy so who knows :dohh: only 2 weeks and 4 days to wait!! Eekkk


----------



## Amberyll23

February 1st here!!

Everyone is guessing boy, but I am not sure! We would be ecstatic with either, we already have a DD and love her to bits, so I would not mind another! 

Guess we shall see!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks for adding me to the list. I also think im having a girl, not sure why tho


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list. I also think im having a girl, not sure why tho

Oops, sorry if I missed your gender guess the first time!! I got your prediction added though! :thumbup: Just a week from tomorrow for you ladies finding out on the 1st! So super excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tink80 said:


> Hi, girls :flower:!! Put me down please for Feb. 13th.
> Me and hubby have both had in our heads it's a girl but either way we will be happy as long as the little one is healthy!:thumbup: This is our first child:cloud9:
> 
> Really hoping time flies...I want to know so bad so I can go shopping. We've started with the big ticket items in neutral tones. Just no clothes shopping b/c I just don't feel like buying a bunch of yellow and green so I've held off on buying any onesies or anything...gah, I want to know!!:haha:

Welcome! :hi: It looks like you and I are on the same day!! When is your due date? I'm the same as you, my first and have a feeling it's a girl as well. You will be finding out a day sooner than me! I am so ready to know one way or another too. I have had quite a few people tell me I should not find out and just wait but there is no way. I'm more than ready to start shopping as well :haha: It kills me every time I see a good bargain on baby clothes and I can't buy anything yet. Will be totally excited about either gender, just want to know!!!


----------



## readynwilling

May i play!! Booked a gender assessment scan Feb 23rd (i'll be 17w + 3d). I don't really have a gut feeling. I am hoping for a boy as i have beautiful daughter already! I remember with J i wanted a girl, so kept telling myself she was boy so i wouldnt be dissapointed... so now i keep telling myself its a girl LOL. Lets hope that trick works twice in a row!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

readynwilling said:


> May i play!! Booked a gender assessment scan Feb 23rd (i'll be 17w + 3d). I don't really have a gut feeling. I am hoping for a boy as i have beautiful daughter already! I remember with J i wanted a girl, so kept telling myself she was boy so i wouldnt be dissapointed... so now i keep telling myself its a girl LOL. Lets hope that trick works twice in a row!

I'm guilty of this same trick :haha: I started off really hoping for boy so I said I figured it was a girl, now I really do believe baby is a girl! But I couldn't pick between wanting a boy or girl now, even if given the choice so now I'm just going with my gut. I went ahead and put your girl prediction down in writing so hopefully the trick will most certainly work in your favor!! :thumbup:


----------



## LVnMommy

JWandBump said:


> Just thought I'd add I'm already team blue :) due to a early gender scan just hope it says that way for the 20week scan lol x




Did you have a feeling it was a boy??


----------



## sophie22

I'm the 6th of feb, and I'm secretly predicting girl but I don't want to jinx it! Lol


----------



## kaths101

77Tulips said:


> I'm having my anatomy scan on Feb 4th
> 
> I currently have boy 7, boy 5, boy 14 months.
> 
> It would be nice to add a girl to the mix and I initially thought:oneofeach: but at my 12 & 13 week scans I got told by two diff techs that they are fairly sure they are both boys. Just waiting to confirm really.

WOW 5 boys!! You will be one busy Mumma but what a gift to get twins :thumbup: bet you were shocked!


----------



## Tink80

MiraclesHappn said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, girls :flower:!! Put me down please for Feb. 13th.
> Me and hubby have both had in our heads it's a girl but either way we will be happy as long as the little one is healthy!:thumbup: This is our first child:cloud9:
> 
> Really hoping time flies...I want to know so bad so I can go shopping. We've started with the big ticket items in neutral tones. Just no clothes shopping b/c I just don't feel like buying a bunch of yellow and green so I've held off on buying any onesies or anything...gah, I want to know!!:haha:
> 
> Welcome! :hi: It looks like you and I are on the same day!! When is your due date? I'm the same as you, my first and have a feeling it's a girl as well. You will be finding out a day sooner than me! I am so ready to know one way or another too. I have had quite a few people tell me I should not find out and just wait but there is no way. I'm more than ready to start shopping as well :haha: It kills me every time I see a good bargain on baby clothes and I can't buy anything yet. Will be totally excited about either gender, just want to know!!!Click to expand...


I noticed that on your siggy!:happydance: My due date is July 14th, what about you? I am thinking of going out and buying a onesie just to satisfy my urge to shop, I can't take it anymore :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tink80 said:


> I noticed that on your siggy!:happydance: My due date is July 14th, what about you? I am thinking of going out and buying a onesie just to satisfy my urge to shop, I can't take it anymore :haha:

My due date is set at July 14th as well!! :happydance: We actually bought a onesie that we gave his mom on Christmas, that's how we announced it to her, and it's so little and cute. Then my mom bought a onesie she gave me for Christmas that is absolutely adorable. It is almost like a little team jersey, my favorite team of course, and the other is his mom's favorite team so sports onesies seem to be pretty gender neutral!! It just amazes me how even pants and stuff are hard to find gender neutral so as much as I want to buy stuff I will try my best to wait these next 21 days! :dohh:


----------



## Tink80

i went to walmart and ended up splurging a little more than i meant to, lol. i got a few things in yellow, green, and brown but i spread them out in sizes so they're not all necessarily all for once the baby's first born. then my hubby found some shirts he wanted in the toddler section so we came home with a spread of all different sizes in unisex colors, lol. it was surprising to me they didn't have more though that was neutral. it was mostly a spread of boy stuff and a spread of girl stuff and the neutral stuff you had to really look for.... so i think that satisfied my urge until we know the sex because it was starting to get tricky to find stuff in between.:winkwink: oh and i got some hooded towels and baby washcloths to make me feel a little more satisfied, lol.


----------



## abagailb14

Mine is Feb 16, my gut feeling is boy but we'll see!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tink80 said:


> i went to walmart and ended up splurging a little more than i meant to, lol. i got a few things in yellow, green, and brown but i spread them out in sizes so they're not all necessarily all for once the baby's first born. then my hubby found some shirts he wanted in the toddler section so we came home with a spread of all different sizes in unisex colors, lol. it was surprising to me they didn't have more though that was neutral. it was mostly a spread of boy stuff and a spread of girl stuff and the neutral stuff you had to really look for.... so i think that satisfied my urge until we know the sex because it was starting to get tricky to find stuff in between.:winkwink: oh and i got some hooded towels and baby washcloths to make me feel a little more satisfied, lol.

Haha well ended up buying a breast pump, baby monitor, seat cover and a bunch of toys for baby - all super cheap!! I could justify the purchase because it was such an amazing deal. It was a day where I realized I already live my life as a parent because as I was lying in bed I was most excited about my great purchase, one of the best things about my day :haha: Well, that and the amazing hamburger I had for dinner :dohh: I know what you mean about lack of gender neutral stuff though. I've shopped online and clicked on the gender neutral tab and they have barely anything at all. I was hoping to find a gender neutral onesie for baby's first Valentine's Day since we are doing our gender reveal on Valentine's Day this year, but have had no such luck yet.


----------



## LVnMommy

My US got moved to Wed. The 30th!!!! Yay! 5 days.. and my anatomy scam will be Feb. 7th so I will.be able.to double.check gender:)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LVnMommy said:
 

> My US got moved to Wed. The 30th!!!! Yay! 5 days.. and my anatomy scam will be Feb. 7th so I will.be able.to double.check gender:)

:happydance: Yayy!! How exciting for you!! That is coming up so quickly! Let us know what you find out! :thumbup:


----------



## rachie2011

Will be feb 1st for me and i've had a strong gut feeling this one is a boy. Not long now til my scan!


----------



## MustBeMummy

1 week todaaayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> 1 week todaaayyyyyy!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

It's so exiting... COME ON FEBRUARY!


----------



## Audraia

haha the weeks pass soooo slowly! :)


----------



## 77Tulips

9 sleeps to go, even already pretty sure about the sex but it's still exciting and nervewracking :)


----------



## ROROLL

I am also Feb 1st in the morning for full scan. 

Very excited to see baby again.
Predict a boy. 

Have one boy (4) already and can't wait to tell him if its a bro or sis.


----------



## girlinyork

I've got my scan on the 13th :D my gut says boy


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Welcome to all the new ladies on here! Your dates and predictions have been added :thumbup: and the beginning of February and a whole lot of excitement is just a mere 5 days away!! Getting closer!


----------



## Anngie60

I'm having my scan on 8 feb! 

I have two boys already, with them I didn't really have any nausea but I have with this pregnancy. That makes me think girl, plus my 12 week scan was a girly nub!

So, I predict Pink :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

17 girl guesses and 13 boys. Interesting :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> 17 girl guesses and 13 boys. Interesting :)

I hadn't counted yet, but that is interesting! Girl guesses are sure outweighing boy guesses at the moment. It will be really interesting for me to see how many of our predictions end up being right - also, whether my gut feeling is right. This is my first so I always wondered if moms had a really strong feeling one way or another. At first I had NO clue!! Now I have a gut feeling but not strong enough that I believe I cannot be wrong. Can't wait to start putting up confirmations next to our predictions!! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

I think i read somewhere that mums gut feeling is something like 80% right so this is a good test :thumbup:


----------



## MustBeMummy

5 days and counting :D 11am. Starting to get nervous now


----------



## MustBeMummy

Aww just looking at the list and saw those who have their scans on Feb 14th.....what a lovely Valentines day :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> Aww just looking at the list and saw those who have their scans on Feb 14th.....what a lovely Valentines day :)

:) I'm one of those lucky ladies!! I was actually going to try and schedule my scan around DF's work schedule but the first date they offered me was Valentine's Day, he works the previous night and that night, but there was NO way I could resist! He can be there, will just be tired :haha: We got to see LO for the first time one New Year's Eve, so I thought Valentine's Day was perfect for our gender reveal!! And this way he doesn't even have to worry about getting me a present because I'll already be getting the best gift of all! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## MustBeMummy

That's what I thought. Lovely gift :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> That's what I thought. Lovely gift :)

I almost worry it will be too early for them to be sure. They said they routinely schedule the ultrasound for 18-20 weeks and they offered to schedule it at 18, so I guess they know this is long enough? I am just crossing my fingers baby cooperates and we are able to get a definite answer. It should be easy for them to tell for you, with you being 21 weeks by then!! Just a few more days and you will have your answer!! Yay!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

I have my gender scan on Feb 11th. My prediction is girl :)


----------



## Belen09_10

I find out on the 14th of February. I'm predicting a girl. It's my first baby :)


----------



## 05mummy07

Have my 20 week scan on 6th Feb, gut feeling it's another girl. I already have two boys and one girl :)


----------



## carlywarly

Mine is Feb 14th. I will be 16 weeks and it's a private scan :) I guess girl lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Three more girl guesses and two more Valentine's Day scans!! That is sure going to be an exciting day!! I've never been more excited for Valentine's Day, I'm sure you ladies can relate! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Valentine's Day is indeed a very special day, excited for you ladies having your scans that day!!! That was actually the day I got my BFP with my DD!!:cloud9:


----------



## xkatiex

going in on the 28th! cant wait!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

MiraclesHappn said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Lovely gift :)
> 
> I almost worry it will be too early for them to be sure. They said they routinely schedule the ultrasound for 18-20 weeks and they offered to schedule it at 18, so I guess they know this is long enough? I am just crossing my fingers baby cooperates and we are able to get a definite answer. It should be easy for them to tell for you, with you being 21 weeks by then!! Just a few more days and you will have your answer!! Yay!Click to expand...

Im only 20 weeks now but im more worried that everythings ok rather than seeing its thing lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> Im only 20 weeks now but im more worried that everythings ok rather than seeing its thing lol

Haha yeah, I know. I just try to focus on the exciting part of the upcoming scan. Seems I'm a nervous wreck at each appt and I just want to be excited for once. I know when it comes down to the day I'm not going to be relaxed until after they hopefully confirm everything looks fine! At the beginning of pregnancy we feel like making it to second tri will ease the worry but it never ends. We are in for a lifetime of worry!


----------



## Wriggley

2 weeks today until scan for me so so so excited


----------



## MamaFlick

My scan is TODAY! I'm so excited! I hope we can find out the gender but mostly I just want to make sure my baby is healthy.

I am going to guess that it's a girl. Every dream I've had, it has been a girl and I find myself referring to the baby as a she. My husband thinks it is a boy because he says "I just don't see myself producing a girl." :haha:


----------



## hardatworkmom

I am hoping for the Dr. to do a gender scan on the 4th but if she doesn't I will go and pay for one on the 5th. I really really want a girl as I have 3 boys but if it is in fact another boy as long as he is healthy I will be happy


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Can I join!!??? 

I have my scan on the 19th and I am going to guess girl, even tough a lot of people say boy! 

I can't wait!


----------



## ShirlWirl

I have mine on 27th, I'm stopping team yellow but only cos hubby doesn't want to know - I'm desperate to find out so I'll be having a real good look! I have no idea what it is - completely 50/50! I have 2 boys already so maybe another boy xxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

@MamaFlick - How exciting!! Hope everything goes perfectly for you!! Let us know what you find out! :thumbup:

@hardatworkmom - I went ahead and added you for the 4th, so hopefully you get to find out then!! And hopefully you get your girl as well! If the date changes just let me know and I will get it fixed. 

@borr.dg.baby - Of course you may join us! I already got your name added!! Here's to hoping the next couple weeks fly by for both of us!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ShirlWirl said:


> I have mine on 27th, I'm stopping team yellow but only cos hubby doesn't want to know - I'm desperate to find out so I'll be having a real good look! I have no idea what it is - completely 50/50! I have 2 boys already so maybe another boy xxx

Ah man, that would be so very tough for me!! Did you guys find out with your first two? Make sure you report back to us after your scan and give us your best guess after you get your good look!! :thumbup:


----------



## smokey

Had a spinal check scan today they have put my dates back to what I thought I was so im back to being 14 weeks not the 17 weeks (I knew I was right)the first silly woman put me as so my 20 week scan has now been put back to 20th march rather then 24th feb so im no longer part of the gender scan in feb bunch :)


----------



## sue_88

Only 1 week to go until my private gender scan on the 4th!!!

20 week Anomaly Scan on 16th. :D


----------



## ShirlWirl

MiraclesHappn said:


> ShirlWirl said:
> 
> 
> I have mine on 27th, I'm stopping team yellow but only cos hubby doesn't want to know - I'm desperate to find out so I'll be having a real good look! I have no idea what it is - completely 50/50! I have 2 boys already so maybe another boy xxx
> 
> Ah man, that would be so very tough for me!! Did you guys find out with your first two? Make sure you report back to us after your scan and give us your best guess after you get your good look!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah it's tough lol! But I would really like a suprise too. We found out with the first, with the second we didn't find out but I clearly saw willy and balls and there was no doubting he was a boy even though it wasn't confirmed. Hoping I can see something this time :) I'll report back! Seems ages away yet!


----------



## TTCMSP

Can I join? My scan is on Valentine's Day - February 14th. I am guessing girl, but we will see. My hubby and I will open the envelop at our V-day dinner!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

smokey said:


> Had a spinal check scan today they have put my dates back to what I thought I was so im back to being 14 weeks not the 17 weeks (I knew I was right)the first silly woman put me as so my 20 week scan has now been put back to 20th march rather then 24th feb so im no longer part of the gender scan in feb bunch :)

Well I went ahead and kept you on our list, you can be our first to sign up for March! :thumbup: My first scan they moved me back two weeks - right after I had thought I made it to second tri, had to go right back to first :dohh: Getting moved back stinks, but at least you know for sure now!! I take it everything with the spinal check went okay??


----------



## MiraclesHappn

TTCMSP said:


> Can I join? My scan is on Valentine's Day - February 14th. I am guessing girl, but we will see. My hubby and I will open the envelop at our V-day dinner!

Aw, how sweet!! I thought about opening our results on some sort of date, since our scan is also on Valentine's Day, but I want our close family/friends to also be there - and he works that night :dohh: Pretty sure our Valentine's Day this year will be impossible to beat next year :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ShirlWirl said:


> Yeah it's tough lol! But I would really like a suprise too. We found out with the first, with the second we didn't find out but I clearly saw willy and balls and there was no doubting he was a boy even though it wasn't confirmed. Hoping I can see something this time :) I'll report back! Seems ages away yet!

Haha darn, now you have me worried. I was HOPING, even though I really knew better, that since I'm not an ultrasound tech or anywhere close to being great at reading them that I wouldn't have to worry about kind of "figuring it out" at the ultrasound. We are doing a big reveal that evening and I want it to be a complete surprise - now I'm pretty sure as much as I'm going to want to look I'm going to force myself to look away during that part of the scan so I don't get a glimpse of anything :haha:


----------



## thethomsons

Do you think someone is telling me somthing that ALL the other girls getting scans on 6th Feb have guessed a pink bundle?? I am the only one not knowing or finding out!! Wonder if it is a sign lol


----------



## mummie2be

My scan is on the fifth! My "mommy" instincts are telling me that it's a boy..and that's exactly what we are hoping for.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

thethomsons said:


> Do you think someone is telling me somthing that ALL the other girls getting scans on 6th Feb have guessed a pink bundle?? I am the only one not knowing or finding out!! Wonder if it is a sign lol

Lol all the predictions for that day are for pink bumps, huh?? I hadn't noticed!! It could most definitely be a sign if all of the guesses end up being right! :) Are you staying team yellow?? If you mentioned it before I must have missed it!! I will put it next to your name if so!


----------



## thethomsons

Yeah mostly decided to stick to team yellow though I am SOOO tempted to find out. DH thinks I would regret it though as a)they may get it wrong and b) once you know, you cant take it back as you decide want a surprise!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

thethomsons said:


> Yeah mostly decided to stick to team yellow though I am SOOO tempted to find out. DH thinks I would regret it though as a)they may get it wrong and b) once you know, you cant take it back as you decide want a surprise!

Well if you can wait then go for it!! :thumbup: I wish I were strong enough but I just can't lol I'm sure it would be SUCH a wonderful surprise to find out when baby is born! And as you said there would be no getting it wrong then. I just, just can't wait :dohh:


----------



## girlinyork

It'll still be a surprise. Just 20 weeks early :)


----------



## thethomsons

girlinyork said:


> It'll still be a surprise. Just 20 weeks early :)

Don't tempt me!


----------



## GirlyGirl3

Hey everyone my scan date in March 4th.. I am really hoping for a little girl! I have an 8 year old son Dom... It seems like march is taking sooooo long to get here!


----------



## HopefulCookie

My appointment is Feb 28th and I will hopefully be 18 weeks. I predict its going to be a girl. I sometimes think it'll be a boy but then my gut feeling says girl.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork - good point!! :) I'm super excited about the surprise of finding out in a couple weeks! 

GirlyGirl3 - I bet that does seem forever away! But I'm sure time will fly by! Especially if you already have a son to keep up with! You will be finding out before you know it!

HopefulCookie - I am the exact same way. I know boy is a possibility and occasionally I think just maybe. But deep down my true gut feeling is girl. It's so bad I almost refer to any movement, for example, being "her moving" going to be tough to break that habit if we are indeed having a boy :dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

MiraclesHappn, I hope you don't mind that I started a thread specifically for March scans. I'm not trying to take over or anything, but I just thought that your thread might get a little big with both months included! :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-scan-date-dont-forget-update-afterwards.html


----------



## girlinyork

28 girl guesses to 14 boy guesses. Will be very surprised if that's how it ends up :) it'll be more around 21 each more likely ;)

Fun math: if half the boy guesses are wrong and half the girl guesses are wrong the numbers will even themselves out ;)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Spiffynoodles said:


> MiraclesHappn, I hope you don't mind that I started a thread specifically for March scans. I'm not trying to take over or anything, but I just thought that your thread might get a little big with both months included! :flower:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-scan-date-dont-forget-update-afterwards.html

Nope, that's fine! We just had one of ours on here find out her ultrasound got pushed back to March since she wasn't as far along as they originally thought, so I decided to include March as an option so I could keep her on the list. We had some in January as well. I'm sure most will prefer the thread solely dedicated to March, but anyone is welcome on here still too! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> 28 girl guesses to 14 boy guesses. Will be very surprised if that's how it ends up :) it'll be more around 21 each more likely ;)
> 
> Fun math: if half the boy guesses are wrong and half the girl guesses are wrong the numbers will even themselves out ;)

Haha that's a good math observation! :) I have noticed more and more that almost all of the predictions I'm getting are for pink bumps! Some of us will be wrong for sure, as I bet, like you do, that it will be pretty close to half and half. So ready to start getting some answers to put down!!


----------



## TTCMOMMA

I have a scan on Feb 6th & I am thinking a :blue:


----------



## stardust1976

Haven't posted in this thread, but thought I'd add mine! My 19 week scan is on Feb. 21st, and we are definitely finding out if it's a boy or girl! I have 4 children from my previous marriage, this will be my husbands first baby, and there's a relatively big gap (I had the others quite young - they are 15, 13, 11 and almost 8) so it still feels kind of 'new' again for me too! 
Given that we have 3 girls and 1 boy in the house already, we'd really like for it to be a boy to even out the numbers, and I THINK it might be, but I was absolutely certain all the way through the other pregnancies and I was right each time - this one I'm just not sure, so it really could go either way. 
I keep getting excited at the prospect of another boy, but I'm equally excited at the thought of a baby girl, with lots of legwarmers and tutus! This pregnancy has been very stressful already so as long as it's a healthy baby, we're happy!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

stardust1976 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread, but thought I'd add mine! My 19 week scan is on Feb. 21st, and we are definitely finding out if it's a boy or girl! I have 4 children from my previous marriage, this will be my husbands first baby, and there's a relatively big gap (I had the others quite young - they are 15, 13, 11 and almost 8) so it still feels kind of 'new' again for me too!
> Given that we have 3 girls and 1 boy in the house already, we'd really like for it to be a boy to even out the numbers, and I THINK it might be, but I was absolutely certain all the way through the other pregnancies and I was right each time - this one I'm just not sure, so it really could go either way.
> I keep getting excited at the prospect of another boy, but I'm equally excited at the thought of a baby girl, with lots of legwarmers and tutus! This pregnancy has been very stressful already so as long as it's a healthy baby, we're happy!

Aw I bet it does seem almost new and exciting all over again!! How do the kids feel about having a little brother or sister? My dad had another kid years after him and my mom divorced, my sister was born when I was 12 and I was thrilled! I loved being older and able to remember more about her being a baby than I did with my other sisters. Sounds like your guy does need a brother to balance things out!! :haha:


----------



## MamaFlick

I was right! It's a GIRL! :) Doctor said he was 95% sure. And all looks normal. She's at 9.1 ounces and was sucking her thumb the whole time.

https://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8333/baby1smallb.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on team :pink:!!! Yay!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MamaFlick said:


> I was right! It's a GIRL! :) Doctor said he was 95% sure. And all looks normal. She's at 9.1 ounces and was sucking her thumb the whole time.
> 
> https://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8333/baby1smallb.jpg

Aww, yay!!! So exciting! And oh my goodness, I've seen a few ultrasounds where baby is sucking his/her thumb and it melts my heart every time. So stinkin adorable!! Congratulations on your little girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

MiraclesHappn said:


> HopefulCookie - I am the exact same way. I know boy is a possibility and occasionally I think just maybe. But deep down my true gut feeling is girl. It's so bad I almost refer to any movement, for example, being "her moving" going to be tough to break that habit if we are indeed having a boy :dohh:

I have soooooo been doing this. Even my husband is now saying "she" or "her". My neighbor's like "oh you shouldn't do that because then you'll be dissapointed if it's a boy" and I told her no, that's not true, we'll be happy as long as our baby's healthy. I think we got into the habit because A) we both had the "girl" feeling and B) I don't like calling our baby "it"!! it just seems like it's not a little person if we call the baby "it". I dunno, maybe it's just me.
But I laugh too at thinking of how we'll need to adjust how we talk if it is a boy. I've slipped in a few "he's" here and there just to kinda get used to it just in case :haha::winkwink:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tink80 said:


> I have soooooo been doing this. Even my husband is now saying "she" or "her". My neighbor's like "oh you shouldn't do that because then you'll be dissapointed if it's a boy" and I told her no, that's not true, we'll be happy as long as our baby's healthy. I think we got into the habit because A) we both had the "girl" feeling and B) I don't like calling our baby "it"!! it just seems like it's not a little person if we call the baby "it". I dunno, maybe it's just me.
> But I laugh too at thinking of how we'll need to adjust how we talk if it is a boy. I've slipped in a few "he's" here and there just to kinda get used to it just in case :haha::winkwink:

Haha oh using he on occasion is a good idea! I usually don't let myself slip and say it but I catch myself ALL the time!! I despise saying "it" too. I've only slipped a couple of times with that but every time I feel awful. I get so tired of always having to say "the baby" so I am so ready to be able to actually say he/she. My sister even kept saying "it" the other day and I wanted to correct her so bad but I let it go. That's awesome that you and your husband both have a strong girl feeling!! My best friend told me I needed to have a girl cause she just had a boy and she knows of five babies that should be born here in the next few months, all boys. I now know of three more boys that will be born close to the time my baby is - so now I'm even more convinced my bump is pink. It will be a hard adjustment if it's not :dohh: but we won't be disappointed at all either way.


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little princess Mamaflick!:flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team :pink: mama flick :)

I don't really have a strong feeling this time. I go back and forth between calling baby he and she :haha: I think I doubt myself though since I was completely wrong with dd. I swore up and down she was a boy I was so positive when the tech said girl I made her recheck cause I just couldn't believe it :dohh: but low and behold she is 100% girl. 

Exactly 2 weeks to go!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi all - I'm just joining now, I have the anatomy scan on Feb 5th when I will be 21 weeks. I love seeing all the pictures of the scans on this thread - so exciting!!
We know we're having a boy, since we did the Materni21 blood test at 12 weeks, which also tells you the sex. It was strange knowing so early on, but nice to be prepared - I'm a complete type A!


----------



## SamsMum

My scan is 1st March 

According to Chinese Gender Prediction it's a boy. I don't have a gut feeling either way....but I had alot of nausea and bad skin this time and none whatsoever with my first born, which was a boy, so who knows!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi all - I'm just joining now, I have the anatomy scan on Feb 5th when I will be 21 weeks. I love seeing all the pictures of the scans on this thread - so exciting!!
> We know we're having a boy, since we did the Materni21 blood test at 12 weeks, which also tells you the sex. It was strange knowing so early on, but nice to be prepared - I'm a complete type A!

Oh wow, I've never heard of anyone who has had that done. That is very interesting! I'm sure it was crazy knowing so early!! Even with the knowing, I'm sure your scan on the 5th will still be super exciting!! Congrats on your blue bump!! :happydance:


----------



## KBrain3377

MiraclesHappn said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I'm just joining now, I have the anatomy scan on Feb 5th when I will be 21 weeks. I love seeing all the pictures of the scans on this thread - so exciting!!
> We know we're having a boy, since we did the Materni21 blood test at 12 weeks, which also tells you the sex. It was strange knowing so early on, but nice to be prepared - I'm a complete type A!
> 
> Oh wow, I've never heard of anyone who has had that done. That is very interesting! I'm sure it was crazy knowing so early!! Even with the knowing, I'm sure your scan on the 5th will still be super exciting!! Congrats on your blue bump!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Miracles! The Materni21 is a cutting edge new test that has only become available in the States in the last year - it tests the fetal cells in the mother's blood for trisomy and other abnormalities. As a result, they can tell you if it's a boy or girl by whether there is an Y chromosome present in the cells (which would indicate a boy). The great thing about this test is that if you're advanced maternal age (I'm 37), you can rule out many abnormalities with a simple blood test, and then not have to do an invasive procedure like an amnio. In my case the results came back super, so no invasive tests were required. It was pretty crazy knowing so early, but I loved it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KBrain3377 said:


> Thanks Miracles! The Materni21 is a cutting edge new test that has only become available in the States in the last year - it tests the fetal cells in the mother's blood for trisomy and other abnormalities. As a result, they can tell you if it's a boy or girl by whether there is an Y chromosome present in the cells (which would indicate a boy). The great thing about this test is that if you're advanced maternal age (I'm 37), you can rule out many abnormalities with a simple blood test, and then not have to do an invasive procedure like an amnio. In my case the results came back super, so no invasive tests were required. It was pretty crazy knowing so early, but I loved it!


Well that's even more wonderful that it tests for abnormalities early on as well! I'm sure it's put your mind at ease a lot for your scan coming up!! I try to focus on the excitement of being able to find out whether we are having a boy or girl, but this scan is also the nerve wracking one as they could find abnormalities that weren't detected on our earlier scans. Very very glad for you that all of your testing came back with positive results!! That's so great! :)


----------



## fuzzy_bear

my scan is due february 6th... DH and i are really hoping for a boy :blue: :blush:


----------



## girlinyork

Had to go to hospital because of suspected PROM. Water levels are fine thankfully and baby is well and wriggly. They wouldn't tell me what I'm having at that point but when they scanned the femur I saw (|) which looked girly to me but could have been testes - im not a trained tech. I'm so glad everything is ok and now more than ever excited to find out what we are having :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> Had to go to hospital because of suspected PROM. Water levels are fine thankfully and baby is well and wriggly. They wouldn't tell me what I'm having at that point but when they scanned the femur I saw (|) which looked girly to me but could have been testes - im not a trained tech. I'm so glad everything is ok and now more than ever excited to find out what we are having :)

Well I am so very glad to hear that everything is okay with you and baby!!! :flower: Just about two more weeks and we will both have our answers!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LVnMommy said:


> My US got moved to Wed. The 30th!!!! Yay! 5 days.. and my anatomy scam will be Feb. 7th so I will.be able.to double.check gender:)



Today is your big day!! :happydance: Just wanted to wish you good luck! Hope everything goes perfectly today! Let us know how your US is! :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

13 days and finally got dh on board with a boy and girl name!!! :happydance: 

Good luck to all with scans in the next couple of days :)


----------



## GemmaG

Hi girls

I'm new to 2nd tri today and have got my gender scan on the 20th February! Can I be added please :flower: x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GemmaG said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm new to 2nd tri today and have got my gender scan on the 20th February! Can I be added please :flower: x

Aww, and it's twins!! Twice the excitement for your gender scan! :) You have been added to the list :thumbup: And welcome to second tri!!!


----------



## girlinyork

GemmaG said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm new to 2nd tri today and have got my gender scan on the 20th February! Can I be added please :flower: x

I still remember your bfp. So happy you made it to second tri x


----------



## Medipea

Finally got my date. 18 Feb is our scan and I'll be one day shy of 19 weeks then. Was really hoping it would be sooner but at least I have a date to look forward to now. :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Im team blue!!! Scan today 100% BOY


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LVnMommy said:


> Im team blue!!! Scan today 100% BOY

Congratulations!! Sounds like you have a definite answer and won't really need the confirmation scan here in a few days! I know you were predicting a girl, but are you excited about the idea of a boy now??


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Miracles happen are you going to keep a tally of :pink: vs :blue:?

Just something I saw in another thread didnt know if you planned on doing the same :flower:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ProudArmyWife said:


> Miracles happen are you going to keep a tally of :pink: vs :blue:?
> 
> Just something I saw in another thread didnt know if you planned on doing the same :flower:

Yes I plan on it, I just have a couple that have said as far as they know they are pink/blue but are waiting confirmation so every time I go to start a tally I confuse myself on whether or not to go ahead and count these yet or wait until the actual date. Over thinking! Haha :dohh: I will go ahead and tally up what we have now and if anything changes then it can be changed easily :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

MiraclesHappn said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Miracles happen are you going to keep a tally of :pink: vs :blue:?
> 
> Just something I saw in another thread didnt know if you planned on doing the same :flower:
> 
> Yes I plan on it, I just have a couple that have said as far as they know they are pink/blue but are waiting confirmation so every time I go to start a tally I confuse myself on whether or not to go ahead and count these yet or wait until the actual date. Over thinking! Haha :dohh: I will go ahead and tally up what we have now and if anything changes then it can be changed easily :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha I totally understand. I wasn't trying to be pushy was just curious :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ProudArmyWife said:


> Haha I totally understand. I wasn't trying to be pushy was just curious :)

Oh no you're totally fine! I didn't take it as being pushy at all :) It was a good push to finally get me to make a decision, I needed that! :thumbup: I wish I could blame the over thinking thing on pregnancy brain, but I think it's more of an OCD thing instead :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok, I am going to cave and predict that I am having a boy, even though I think my subconscious is trying to convince me it is a girl because part of me wants DD to have a sister! :wacko:


----------



## meli1981

my scan is on monday ill update on wednesday when i see my doc


----------



## JJsmom

My scan is next Wednesday the 6th!! I have a feeling it's a girl but we'll be happy either way!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh so awesome for those who have already found out - Congrats!! Boys are ruling...we need to even it up some hehe ;)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Last day of January ladies!!! 

Our February excitement is about to begin :happydance:


----------



## meant2bamom

Yeah 11 more days for me! 

Miracleshappn just to make some more work for you ;) I didnt predict in my last post, so I am saying BOY.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

meant2bamom said:


> Yeah 11 more days for me!
> 
> Miracleshappn just to make some more work for you ;) I didnt predict in my last post, so I am saying BOY.

:thumbup: I will get you put down for a boy guess! And yayyy! for the last day of January!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Audraia

Ugg, it can't pass fast enough! 19th here!!! Still a long time to wait!


----------



## LVnMommy

MiraclesHappn said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> Im team blue!!! Scan today 100% BOY
> 
> Congratulations!! Sounds like you have a definite answer and won't really need the confirmation scan here in a few days! I know you were predicting a girl, but are you excited about the idea of a boy now??Click to expand...



Oh no confirmation needed! We got many many pics of the goods!! All boy in there no doubt! My tech said, I rarley say im 100% but im 110% sure you got a boy in there!! Im over the moon it's team blue!!! I wanted boy so badly!! And everyone convinced me it was a.girl ! I already have a boy and girl and wanted my girl to.stay the only princess!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LVnMommy said:


> Oh no confirmation needed! We got many many pics of the goods!! All boy in there no doubt! My tech said, I rarley say im 100% but im 110% sure you got a boy in there!! Im over the moon it's team blue!!! I wanted boy so badly!! And everyone convinced me it was a.girl ! I already have a boy and girl and wanted my girl to.stay the only princess!!

:) so very wonderful for you!! I'm glad you have gotten what you wanted and that you have a definite answer! That must be a great feeling not having to doubt the results when you start buying things for baby!! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Getting down to the last few days before you ladies with scans on the 4th will be getting your answers!! Do any of you - Rafferty, Sue_88, meli1981 - have a last minute prediction/guess before you go in??


----------



## sue_88

I don't have a clue to be honest, but all my nub guesses, predictions & HB theory/sound all say girl - so ill go with that!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

sue_88 said:


> I don't have a clue to be honest, but all my nub guesses, predictions & HB theory/sound all say girl - so ill go with that!

:) okay I'll put that down!! Just a few more days to go!!


----------



## tlh97990

i still have 25 days to go :( my doctor said she thinks its a girl too based on the old wives tale of girls heartbeats being faster than boys. it was 160 yesterday! i can't wait to find out if i have to buy new of almost everything or if madelyn's stuff can be reused!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Tlh my babys.heartbeat is very fast, 172 at 10 weeks and usually 160-165 now at 16 and im team blue !!!


----------



## Sarah82

Only 2 days to go for me! So excited but thinking boy now. Keep looking at 13 week scan and feel like boy! To be honest I haven't got a clue! Not long to find out now anyway!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy February :happydance: 

Good luck to the four ladies going today! Can't wait to see he numbers start changing :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

IT'S FEBRUARY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Good luck and best wishes to MustBeMummy, Amberyll23, rachie2011, and ROROLL!!! So excited to hear you big news!


----------



## sue_88

3 more sleeps for meeeeeeeee!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

sue_88 said:


> 3 more sleeps for meeeeeeeee!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## thethomsons

5 sleeps for me!!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi my scan is the 14th February and were not bothered what we have as long as it is healthy but I do have a feeling it's a girl xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

thethomsons said:


> 5 sleeps for me!!

Have you made a decision yet on whether you're going to stay team yellow??


----------



## Amberyll23

Should have trusted that little voice in the back of my head, we are :cloud9::pink:TEAM PINK!!! :pink::cloud9:

DH and I are over the moon, I am so excited to see our daughters growing up together so close in age, I really hope they end up being best buds!! I always wanted a sister growing up and am so happy to be able to see my daughters have a sister!! DH says he is elated to finally have all "his girls"--melted my heart!! :cloud9:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Amberyll23 said:


> Should have trusted that little voice in the back of my head, we are :cloud9::pink:TEAM PINK!!! :pink::cloud9:
> 
> DH and I are over the moon, I am so excited to see our daughters growing up together so close in age, I really hope they end up being best buds!! I always wanted a sister growing up and am so happy to be able to see my daughters have a sister!! DH says he is elated to finally have all "his girls"--melted my heart!! :cloud9:

Aww, that is so sweet!! I know you said you were really hoping for a sister for your DD. I have four sisters and love them all so much, wouldn't trade them for the world. It will definitely be a wonderful thing to watch them grow up together. I'm incredibly excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Awww so sweet congrats!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your newest :pink: bundle amberyll23!

I'm hoping for another girl as well. I think two girls close together would just be loads of fun :) but as long as baby is healthy I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you so much ladies! I really do hope they get along, it will be so much joy to see them growing up together! I see lots of tea parties and princess parties in my future! :cloud9:

Armywife--I felt the same as you, I would have been just as happy with a boy, but I think it is going to be so special for my girls to have each other, and so close in age too! 
 
Can't wait to see the results of all the upcoming scans!! Excited for all of you!! :flower:


----------



## sue_88

Congrats on Team PINK!! :) Wonderful


----------



## Rafferty

My scan is already for Monday but i wanted to add my prediction to be team blue!


----------



## tlh97990

LVnMommy said:


> Tlh my babys.heartbeat is very fast, 172 at 10 weeks and usually 160-165 now at 16 and im team blue !!!

all the gender predictors ive done said boy except the heartbeat..so only time will tell!! i will be thrilled either there's pros for both sides :D



Amberyll23 said:


> Should have trusted that little voice in the back of my head, we are :cloud9::pink:TEAM PINK!!! :pink::cloud9:
> 
> DH and I are over the moon, I am so excited to see our daughters growing up together so close in age, I really hope they end up being best buds!! I always wanted a sister growing up and am so happy to be able to see my daughters have a sister!! DH says he is elated to finally have all "his girls"--melted my heart!! :cloud9:

congrats on getting another little girl!!!


----------



## thethomsons

Im staying team yellow and will let you know what i predict after Wednesday!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

thethomsons said:


> Im staying team yellow and will let you know what i predict after Wednesday!

Okay sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## Young1stMom

Omgosh reading everyones excitement as they find out what team their bumps are is making me bounce off the walls for my appointment on tuesday :) :D So happy for all you ladies !!! :happydance:
4 More days to go for me :D:happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Amberyll23 on team pink!!!!


----------



## kaths101

Aw it's so nice seeing people getting their pink or blues! Making me very excited for the 19th! 

Good luck to the girls with scans in the next few days :hugs:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Had my scan today. Have to go back in 14 days to double check babys heart as they couldn't see it clearly enough. Plus we didn't get to see the goods v well so still team yellow for now


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh I am sorry you couldn't see anything! Hopefully next time! :)


----------



## rachie2011

Had my scan today and my gut feeling was right. Its a boy! :blue:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Mustbemummy sorry you didn't get to see the goods but must have still been great to see baby :) 

Congrats on your boy rachie2011!


----------



## MustBeMummy

It was. It made me feel bit teary. Was so happy to see him/her again and now I get another chance to in two weeks


----------



## MiraclesHappn

rachie2011 said:


> Had my scan today and my gut feeling was right. Its a boy! :blue:

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MustBeMummy said:


> Had my scan today. Have to go back in 14 days to double check babys heart as they couldn't see it clearly enough. Plus we didn't get to see the goods v well so still team yellow for yellow

Sorry you didn't get your answer today but I know I never argue with a second ultrasound :haha: I love every chance I get to see tadpole on the screen. Do you want me to put your new date down as the 15th?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Just wanted to say good luck to our two ladies, Sophieee18 and Sarah82, having their scans today!! What a great way to start out your weekend!! :) Let us know how things go! :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your boy rachie!!

good luck ladies going for your scans today!!!!

4 more sleeps for me!!


----------



## sue_88

2 more sleeps..........my excitement level is nearly off the chart, heaven forbid what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## KelseyK

I have my scan on feb 28th, I will be 15 weeks... I really hope we can see the gender!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Getting so anxious for my scan coming up. 5 more sleeps! I'm actually really nervous. I haven't seen the baby since about 6 weeks at my viability scan. :( I'm such a worrier and can't help but to be nervous that something is wrong!


----------



## Sarah82

I'm team blue!!! My little boy put on a great show.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Sarah on team blue!!!


----------



## KelseyK

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Sarah :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Rachie and Sarah on your little blue princes!:flower:

Mustbemummy, sorry they could not see the bits, I hope they are able to at your next scan! :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats on team :blue: !!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sarah82 said:


> I'm team blue!!! My little boy put on a great show.

Aww, yay!! :happydance: How super exciting for you! I know you said you wanted another little boy, guess he just wanted to be a little more difficult than his brothers and make you suffer with sickness and such :haha: Congratulations!!



xsarahxxannx said:


> Getting so anxious for my scan coming up. 5 more sleeps! I'm actually really nervous. I haven't seen the baby since about 6 weeks at my viability scan. :( I'm such a worrier and can't help but to be nervous that something is wrong!

I know exactly what you mean. I even got to see my baby two weeks ago and I'm still worried that something will be wrong. The worry never goes away. We are waiting to do our gender reveal until later in the day after our scan so hopefully, if everything looks good, I will be able to get back to being super excited about learning baby's gender. Your day will be here very soon!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear the verdict on your bump! :)


----------



## sophieee18

It's a GIRL!!!!!!! OMG!!! I am defo the happiest mummy in the world. :D :D :D


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Sophie! Looks like you got one of each now :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats!!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

sophieee18 said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!!! OMG!!! I am defo the happiest mummy in the world. :D :D :D

Congratulations!


----------



## carlywarly

Yaaaay for all of you!!! :) xx


----------



## Audraia

Congrats everyone who's had their scan so far! :) 16 days til mine!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your lil girl Sophie!!!!


----------



## RTR

Hey! My gender scan is on March 15th and I predict girl!!

I hope it's a girl anyway ^_^


----------



## TTCnov2012

Hey girls!!! Can I join?? I am almost 15 weeks with twins! And hoping I can find out what we are having at my feb 12th appt! I'm predicting a boy and a girl! Well see!!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

sophieee18 said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!!! OMG!!! I am defo the happiest mummy in the world. :D :D :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
YAYY!! Sooooooo happy for you getting your girl!! I'm sure you are on :cloud9: So sweet to have one of each! Big congratulations to you lady!! :)


----------



## elas12

I cracked and had a gender scan at 16 wk my 20 wk scan is 27th feb but my potty shot has 4 lines opens to guesses if anyone wants a look image on my profile very confused ? Xx


----------



## elas12

With my 1st I knew boy 2nd I knew boy. (20 wk scan she said girl wrong xx)3rd I knew boy but with my 4th and new partner I had a pyschic reading and all she saw was a baby girl and I was mixed so had gender scan 16 wks boy my 5th I was sure was yet another boy but gender scan showed us our long awaited girl and my 6th currently expecting was convinced a girl but not sure after gender scan looks like a boy but not like my last son sooo very confused I will say all my lads I had high iron and girl my iron was soo bad but this time I seem ok so guessing I'm team blue ? Xxx feel free check out my gender scan and comment xx


----------



## elas12

Hope I'm postin in right place I'm new 17 wks with 1 baby lol any pics ofyour babies ? Xxxx Congrats


TTCnov2012 said:


> Hey girls!!! Can I join?? I am almost 15 weeks with twins! And hoping I can find out what we are having at my feb 12th appt! I'm predicting a boy and a girl! Well see!!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on your girl sophie!

i still have 22 days i am getting so anxious!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

MiraclesHappn said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today. Have to go back in 14 days to double check babys heart as they couldn't see it clearly enough. Plus we didn't get to see the goods v well so still team yellow for yellow
> 
> Sorry you didn't get your answer today but I know I never argue with a second ultrasound :haha: I love every chance I get to see tadpole on the screen. Do you want me to put your new date down as the 15th?Click to expand...

Oh yes that would be a good idea really. Thanks


----------



## 77Tulips

5 hours to go!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hello ladies!! We're having out scan on Wednesday 2/6, but we won't find out the gender till march 9th as we're having a gender reveal party!! :-D


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma are you having the tech write the gender and put it in an envelope? i would never have the will power to not peak :haha: i'd love to have a gender reveal party but i don't think i could wait even longer afterwards! i'm thinking about doing something to reveal it to family but i would already know of course lol


----------



## JJsmom

I took a pic of two adorable outfits! A beautiful dress and a very handsome suit for newborns. I'm going to send it to my mom the moment we find out so she knows. Then that evening when I get home I'm going to post a pic of the outfit on FB and see if anyone guesses why I posted it. LOL! I can't wait!!!! 3 more sleeps and I'm about to get one of them out of the way in just a few mins!!!


----------



## tlh97990

i'm thinking about getting an ice cream cake from DQ on my way home from the appt and having them write on it "it's a boy" or "it's a girl"...my husband can't go with me to the gender scan due to an appointment he has so i want to bring home the cake to show him if hes going to have a son or another daughter. then i figure i can take a picture of it and post it on facebook!


----------



## meli1981

my scan is tomorrow! im so excited! though i wont find out the gender until my docs appt on wed:-(


----------



## mommy247

Hello, Can I join in the fun?? :shrug:
Im 13 weeks and 1 day. Due date is aug 10th according to my first ultrasound at 10 weeks 4days. I wont be able to see what im having for a month at least. They don't see anyone for gender scans until 18 weeks the earliest. This pregnancy feels way diff and every pregnancy is suppose to be this one is just wayyy diff for me. My first was a boy so we are all hoping for a girl in the family. I don't really know what I feel like it is... at first I felt like a boy and then girl and now im confused. I am just hoping its a girl...


----------



## 77Tulips

Hi, you can confirm two boys for me :) All looking lovely and healthy and so cute snuggled up against the membrane so they could be together :)


----------



## sjtttc

Scan due tomorrow at 2pm.... I think boy...OH thinks girl! Sooo exciting!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Counting down the days again. 11 days till my re scan


----------



## thethomsons

48 hours to go!!!


----------



## girlinyork

77Tulips said:


> Hi, you can confirm two boys for me :) All looking lovely and healthy and so cute snuggled up against the membrane so they could be together :)

Awwwww congrats xx


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to those that found out yesterday! 

Good luck to those going in today!!! 

2 more sleeps for me!!


----------



## sjtttc

Scan due tomorrow at 2pm.... I think boy...OH thinks girl! Sooo exciting!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your twin boys tulip that's awesome :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

junemomma09 said:


> Hello ladies!! We're having out scan on Wednesday 2/6, but we won't find out the gender till march 9th as we're having a gender reveal party!! :-D

Oh wow you are waiting a long time for your gender reveal party!! I am doing this with my close family/friends as well, and I had planned on waiting a week or so until mostly everyone could be there but I got impatient as soon as my scan was scheduled and planned it for just a few hours later before DF has to be at work :haha: 



meli1981 said:


> my scan is tomorrow! im so excited! though i wont find out the gender until my docs appt on wed:-(

Aw that stinks that you have to wait but at least it's just two more days! Let us know if you have a good prediction or anything after today!! Good luck! :thumbup: 



77Tulips said:


> Hi, you can confirm two boys for me :) All looking lovely and healthy and so cute snuggled up against the membrane so they could be together :)

This is so sweet!! Sounds like they are already the best of friends! Congratulations on your two boys!! :) Now, I assume when counting the total of blue/pink bumps I will count your blue bump twice, right? Those of you that read one of my previous posts probably already know, I over-think everything haha :dohh: Just wanted to make sure this makes sense to everyone else but that's what I planned on doing for everyone having twins. 


Good luck to Rafferty, hardatworkmom, and Sue_88 who are also having their scans today!! :happydance: Hope everything is perfect with your little ones!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Also, I tried to keep up with getting everyone who just posted their scan dates added to the list. If you are one that just gave us your date, welcome!!, and also check the list and make sure you weren't missed and that your date is right. If you find that it is not just please let me know and I will get it fixed.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just noticed I have a scan buddy on the 12th now :thumbup: I was feeling alone being the only one :haha: 

Only 8 days to go :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

MiraclesHappn said:


> Also, I tried to keep up with getting everyone who just posted their scan dates added to the list. If you are one that just gave us your date, welcome!!, and also check the list and make sure you weren't missed and that your date is right. If you find that it is not just please let me know and I will get it fixed.

You're doing a great job keeping up! Thank you for this thread.

So now I think we need some pinks to keep up with the blues :thumbup:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

kaths101 said:


> You're doing a great job keeping up! Thank you for this thread.
> 
> So now I think we need some pinks to keep up with the blues :thumbup:

Oh, we most certainly do need some pink bumps!! Blue has taken an early lead that's for sure!! Which is not what I expected because it seemed like every prediction I have put in lately is for pink and now every result is blue :shrug: I'm sure at least one of our ladies today will come back as team pink!! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your 2 little princes tulips!!! :flower:

And I agree, we need more princesses in here, poor little ladies are outnumbered so far! :winkwink:


----------



## kaths101

MiraclesHappn said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> You're doing a great job keeping up! Thank you for this thread.
> 
> So now I think we need some pinks to keep up with the blues :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, we most certainly do need some pink bumps!! Blue has taken an early lead that's for sure!! Which is not what I expected because it seemed like every prediction I have put in lately is for pink and now every result is blue :shrug: I'm sure at least one of our ladies today will come back as team pink!! :)Click to expand...

Ooo I've just seen were one day apart and our babies are onions :haha:


----------



## MustBeMummy

kaths101 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Also, I tried to keep up with getting everyone who just posted their scan dates added to the list. If you are one that just gave us your date, welcome!!, and also check the list and make sure you weren't missed and that your date is right. If you find that it is not just please let me know and I will get it fixed.
> 
> You're doing a great job keeping up! Thank you for this thread.
> 
> So now I think we need some pinks to keep up with the blues :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Junemummy2

Hi I am due June 18th. I just had my 20 week scan & we are team pink (again)!! Very excited!!! X


----------



## MiraclesHappn

kaths101 said:


> Ooo I've just seen were one day apart and our babies are onions :haha:

:) I hadn't noticed that we are so close!! Is your due date July 13th, then?? It seems so crazy to me that in almost the blink of an eye our babies have gone from being the size of a poppy seed to now an onion. AND we are getting really close to being half-way through already!! Crazy. Where has the time gone? :shrug:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Junemummy2 said:


> Hi I am due June 18th. I just had my 20 week scan & we are team pink (again)!! Very excited!!! X

Congratulations to you!! Finally another :pink: bump to put up on our list!! :)


----------



## meli1981

i kinda predict another girl, but im secretly wishing for a boy


----------



## thethomsons

This forum makes me want to find out what I am having so can add to the blue/pink list!! Am I the only one not finding out??? Feels like it lol


----------



## meli1981

how can you not?! im way too nosy!


----------



## Audraia

At the beginning I said I wasn't going to find out...that didn't last long haha. No way can I go the whole time not knowing.

With my DD I didn't find out until 31 weeks because she was being uncorporative!


----------



## kaths101

MiraclesHappn said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I've just seen were one day apart and our babies are onions :haha:
> 
> :) I hadn't noticed that we are so close!! Is your due date July 13th, then?? It seems so crazy to me that in almost the blink of an eye our babies have gone from being the size of a poppy seed to now an onion. AND we are getting really close to being half-way through already!! Crazy. Where has the time gone? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes I'm due July 13th :flower: yes I think it's gone quite quick too! Hope the second half goes just as quick. 
The scan seems to be taking its time though! I really can't wait :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

Junemummy2 said:


> Hi I am due June 18th. I just had my 20 week scan & we are team pink (again)!! Very excited!!! X

Yay a pink :pink:
Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## thethomsons

DH really doesn't want to find out as we had a surprise with Ds and it was best moment ever. I'm swaying so going with not finding out as means a lot to DH. Tempting though! X


----------



## MiraclesHappn

meli1981 said:


> i kinda predict another girl, but im secretly wishing for a boy

Well I will go ahead and put you down as predicting girl and just maybe it will jinx things and you will get your boy :winkwink:



thethomsons said:


> This forum makes me want to find out what I am having so can add to the blue/pink list!! Am I the only one not finding out??? Feels like it lol

Haha I'm sure being on here doesn't help your temptation at all, but if I remember correctly you are one of 3 or 4 who are staying team yellow. 



kaths101 said:


> Yes I'm due July 13th :flower: yes I think it's gone quite quick too! Hope the second half goes just as quick.
> The scan seems to be taking its time though! I really can't wait :happydance:

Haha I thought that exact same thing as I typed it. Everything has seemed to be flying by but this scan feels like it has taken its time getting here! Luckily the excitement from everyone who finds out before me has made things seem to go by quicker. Can't wait for the rest of our results today!!


----------



## 77Tulips

Hi, thanks, I think counting them as two babies works best :) that way it won't be weird if someone with twins has girl/boy :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

77Tulips said:


> Hi, thanks, I think counting them as two babies works best :) that way it won't be weird if someone with twins has girl/boy :)

Yeah that is the exact reason I went ahead and decided on counting twice because there would be no way around counting twice if there were boy/girl twins. Glad someone agrees! :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your Princess JuneMommy!! :flower:


----------



## tlh97990

meli1981 said:


> my scan is tomorrow! im so excited! though i wont find out the gender until my docs appt on wed:-(

the tech won't tell you anything? not even a "well im pretty sure its a ..." :haha: that stinks you have to wait to see the doctor but at least its just the next day!



77Tulips said:


> Hi, you can confirm two boys for me :) All looking lovely and healthy and so cute snuggled up against the membrane so they could be together :)

congrats on your twin boys!


----------



## meli1981

i know! they even keep the screen pointed at them until the last five min or so! its soooo stupid! i just want to see my baby more and know what its bits are!


----------



## readynwilling

19 days till my ultrasound... SEEMS LIKE FOREVER


----------



## meli1981

ultrasound went great. baby looked amazing and cute however we no longer get pics:-( i only got to see the babe for a few min:-(


----------



## Rafferty

We're team PINK! Really thought it was blue, but still thrilled on a second baby girl for our family!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Rafferty said:


> We're team PINK! Really thought it was blue, but still thrilled on a second baby girl for our family!!!

Wow I am surprised too cause I caught your thread earlier taking guesses from others and you had so many more boy guesses! When I looked at least. We all probably jinxed you by saying we need more pink bumps :winkwink: Congratulations on your little girl!! :)


----------



## immy11

Hello! My scan is 6th of March and I predict girl! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all those that found out yesterday! Good luck to those who are going in today!!!

1 more sleep for us!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the newest blue and pink bumps :) good luck to today's ladies!

1 week left for me :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck to the following ladies who have their scans today - Young1stMom, Heather118, Mummie2be, KBrain3377, and sjtttc!! So excited for you all!! :happydance: Let us know how things go!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your Princess, Rafferty!! :flower:


----------



## sophie22

I've got my scan at 9am in the morning, I'm sooooo excited!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Audraia said:


> At the beginning I said I wasn't going to find out...that didn't last long haha. No way can I go the whole time not knowing.
> 
> With my DD I didn't find out until 31 weeks because she was being uncorporative!

We werent going to find out at first either. I decided pretty early that i didnt want to know then as it got closer and closer to our 20 week scan the more i wanted to know. Now i know id never last another 19 weeks! We had the scan on feb 1st but he/she wasnt playing ball so we still dont know plus was laying the wrong way for the heart to be measured and checked properly so we are going back on the 15th


----------



## MustBeMummy

meli1981 said:


> ultrasound went great. baby looked amazing and cute however we no longer get pics:-( i only got to see the babe for a few min:-(

That seriously sucks:growlmad:


----------



## Young1stMom

Hi ladies, 

Had my ultra sound today at 9:30 am. Tech and the doctor are 100% positive that we are team PINK!!!:cloud9::cloud9::pink: 

Means my grandma has 8 great granddaughters now  No boys yet lol 

Wasnt given a potty shot to keep and she kept moving around like crazy. Took the tech over an hour to get all the shots as baby was upside down and flailing haha :shrug: :happydance:

Good luck and congratulations in advance to all the other ladies today and congrats on everyones bundles of joy from before !!!
 



Attached Files:







KLEINKYLA20130205100259892.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Young1stMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had my ultra sound today at 9:30 am. Tech and the doctor are 100% positive that we are team PINK!!!:cloud9::cloud9::pink:
> 
> Means my grandma has 8 great granddaughters now  No boys yet lol
> 
> Wasnt given a potty shot to keep and she kept moving around like crazy. Took the tech over an hour to get all the shots as baby was upside down and flailing haha :shrug: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and congratulations in advance to all the other ladies today and congrats on everyones bundles of joy from before !!!


Aww, so sweet!! Baby girls are certainly starting to make a come back! :haha: For all the moving you said she was doing, you definitely got a very good and clear ultrasound picture it looks like!! My grandparents on my dads side now have 12 granddaughter/great-granddaughters and 2 grandsons and I'm pretty sure this LO is a girl as well. We just don't produce boys in my family often :shrug: Anyways, super huge congratulations to you on your beautiful little girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

Well I found out yesterday that I am having a beautiful baby girl.
She's just perfect, with the cutest face I ever did see :) :cloud9:

She was sucking her thumb for quite a while, so adorable. I have a DVD of my whole scan two and it's amazing, she's so active! :) :pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







Millie4D.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









baby2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## heather118

We had our 20 week scan today and are expecting a baby girl


----------



## mummie2be

Went to gender scan..and little peanuts legs were crossed..soo disappointed !


----------



## Amberyll23

Ohh, we now have little princesses everywhere!! Congrats Young1stMom, sue_88 and heather118 on your beautiful pink bundles!!! 

mummie2be--so sorry to hear your little one was being so modest with his/her legs crossed!! are they going to have you come back for another scan anytime soon or are you going to try for private?


----------



## mummie2be

Amberyll23 said:


> Ohh, we now have little princesses everywhere!! Congrats Young1stMom, sue_88 and heather118 on your beautiful pink bundles!!!
> 
> mummie2be--so sorry to hear your little one was being so modest with his/her legs crossed!! are they going to have you come back for another scan anytime soon or are you going to try for private?

We're going to try a 3D ultrasound! We are wayy to anxious to find out!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Young1stMom, sue_88 and heather118 congrats on team :pink:!!!!

mummie2be I hope you can see your little one soon and find out!!


----------



## tlh97990

Rafferty said:


> We're team PINK! Really thought it was blue, but still thrilled on a second baby girl for our family!!!

congrats on your little girl!



MustBeMummy said:


> Audraia said:
> 
> 
> At the beginning I said I wasn't going to find out...that didn't last long haha. No way can I go the whole time not knowing.
> 
> With my DD I didn't find out until 31 weeks because she was being uncorporative!
> 
> We werent going to find out at first either. I decided pretty early that i didnt want to know then as it got closer and closer to our 20 week scan the more i wanted to know. Now i know id never last another 19 weeks! We had the scan on feb 1st but he/she wasnt playing ball so we still dont know plus was laying the wrong way for the heart to be measured and checked properly so we are going back on the 15thClick to expand...

sorry you weren't able to find out yet hopefully he/she will cooperate more on the 15th!



Young1stMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had my ultra sound today at 9:30 am. Tech and the doctor are 100% positive that we are team PINK!!!:cloud9::cloud9::pink:
> 
> Means my grandma has 8 great granddaughters now  No boys yet lol
> 
> Wasnt given a potty shot to keep and she kept moving around like crazy. Took the tech over an hour to get all the shots as baby was upside down and flailing haha :shrug: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and congratulations in advance to all the other ladies today and congrats on everyones bundles of joy from before !!!

congrats on your pink bump!



sue_88 said:


> Well I found out yesterday that I am having a beautiful baby girl.
> She's just perfect, with the cutest face I ever did see :) :cloud9:
> 
> She was sucking her thumb for quite a while, so adorable. I have a DVD of my whole scan two and it's amazing, she's so active! :) :pink::pink::pink:

congrats!!!



heather118 said:


> We had our 20 week scan today and are expecting a baby girl

congrats on team pink!



mummie2be said:


> Went to gender scan..and little peanuts legs were crossed..soo disappointed !


that's ashame baby was crossing his/her legs. hopefully you can find out at your next scan or a private one!


Girls def. made their comeback today it seems pretty even now. this is making me more and more impatient to find out! seems so far away now! less than 3 weeks tho :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Wow congratulations on all the pink bundles! They maybe have overtaken the blues now! It kind of goes in stages, so the next few might be blue..

Exciting :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Congratulations on all the pink bundles!! :D
As of tomorrow, one more week left till I get my scan....gahhhhh, I can't stand the wait, lol!:haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to Young1stmom, sue_88, and heather118 for your girls!!!!

mummie2be, hopefully you don't have to wait too long for your 3D ultrasound!!

I can't wait until tomorrow!!! We have 14 more hours!!!! Really looking forward to it! Then we'll schedule a 4D ultrasound for when they recommend it. Hopefully since we had a few days of boys that we'll have a few days of girls! LOL!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

2 more weeks for me!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

sue_88 said:


> Well I found out yesterday that I am having a beautiful baby girl.
> She's just perfect, with the cutest face I ever did see :) :cloud9:
> 
> She was sucking her thumb for quite a while, so adorable. I have a DVD of my whole scan two and it's amazing, she's so active! :) :pink::pink::pink:

Oh my goodness your sono pictures are just perfect and so super adorable!! That's so awesome that you got a DVD of it as well! Such wonderful memories to be able to keep! Congratulations on your little girl!



mummie2be said:


> Went to gender scan..and little peanuts legs were crossed..soo disappointed !

Aw bummer! Sorry you didn't get your answer today!! Let us know if you get another date set up for a scan and I will put you back down.


----------



## meli1981

im getting a 3D scan on sat since my scan yest was sooo disapointing. im very excited as never had one before i cant wait to see babes face! ill update tom on my babes gender, heres hoping for a little blue bundle!


----------



## Audraia

Good thing I'm paying for a private scan! Had my Dr Appt today and he's not doing my ultrasound until 24 weeks!


----------



## sophie22

It's a boy! X


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Sophie!! 

Good luck to all those going today!! Hope all the little ones cooperate with our scans today!!! Can't wait to get back on here and let you guys know!!!


----------



## Audraia

Congrats on the boy Sophie! That's what I'm hoping for too! Time just drags by until you actually have your little one, then it flies by!


----------



## thethomsons

Well after saying we were staying team yellow we got a big surprise when there wasn't denying that your little bundle is all blue!! The potty shot was hilarious and I ended up saying to the sonographer I can so see it! He laughed and confirmed my observations!! 

We are very excited that our Ds is getting a little brother! )


----------



## MiraclesHappn

sophie22 said:


> It's a boy! X

Congratulations on your little blue bundle!!



thethomsons said:


> Well after saying we were staying team yellow we got a big surprise when there wasn't denying that your little bundle is all blue!! The potty shot was hilarious and I ended up saying to the sonographer I can so see it! He laughed and confirmed my observations!!
> 
> We are very excited that our Ds is getting a little brother! )

Haha oh that is awesome!! Guess your LO knew how much you were struggling with not finding out and decided to put on a good show and give you your answer! Big congratulations to you on your new little boy!! :happydance:



Good luck to all of the ladies having their scans today - artsymomma, 05mummy07, TTCMOMMA, fuzzy_bear, JJsmom, and junemomma09!! So ready to hear what you all find out!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## thethomsons

Here is our 20 week blue bundle!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tlh97990

sophie22 said:


> It's a boy! X




thethomsons said:


> Well after saying we were staying team yellow we got a big surprise when there wasn't denying that your little bundle is all blue!! The potty shot was hilarious and I ended up saying to the sonographer I can so see it! He laughed and confirmed my observations!!
> 
> We are very excited that our Ds is getting a little brother! )


congrats on the blue bumps ladies!!

good luck everyone going today i hope you get the gender you were hoping for!


----------



## JJsmom

It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!! OH said his heart dropped for a second but we are both excited!!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

JJsmom said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!! OH said his heart dropped for a second but we are both excited!!!!!!

congrats thats so exciting!! i see your chinese prediction was wrong :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

JJsmom said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!! OH said his heart dropped for a second but we are both excited!!!!!!

Congratulations to you!!! :happydance: Wow, they really do come in waves, huh? I figured we would go back and forth some, but it seems to either be waves of blue or waves of pink :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats on all the boys. So special - boys are a cheeky little gift <3


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Sophie22, thethomsons and JJsMom on your little men!! :flower:

The boys and girls seem to be coming in groups!!


----------



## Young1stMom

congratulations ladies on all the blue bumps !!! 
Definitely funny to see that one day its all pink and the next all blue. Interesting how the waves seem to work. :) 

Goodluck future ladies, hope your munchkins all cooperate !!!!


----------



## Medipea

Our 19 week ultrasound isn't until the 18th of February. However hubby and I spur of the moment decided to have a private Ultrasound Monday night. (17 wks)There was a wicked price on for a 20 min session so we jumped at the chance. Looks like we're team PINK! :cloud9: She was shy at first but eventually the tech got a good spread legs view and there was nothing but a tiny little bump with 3 little lines. We're very excited as we both thought girl from the beginning. We're going to confirm it at the 19 week appt with my doc just to be sure before we announce it to everyone. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## JJsmom

All of my predictions were wrong!! LOL! Everything said we were having a girl. A few ppl said boy but most said girl.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sophie22, thethomsons and JJsMom Congratulations on the blue bumps!! I find it so funny thethomsons that your little boy wouldn't let you stay team yellow! Cute!

Congratulations on the girl Medipea!!


----------



## sue_88

Congrats on all the new gender reveals!!! Blues and Pinks!! :) x


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your princess, Medipea!!:flower:


----------



## thethomsons

borr.dg.baby said:


> Sophie22, thethomsons and JJsMom Congratulations on the blue bumps!! I find it so funny thethomsons that your little boy wouldn't let you stay team yellow! Cute!
> 
> Congratulations on the girl Medipea!!

I know, there was no way we were not finding out as baby had legs wide open and is clearly well endowed lol!! It was hilarious! Doctor said there is not doubt with that shot lol! Still can't believe we know what we were having, was so sure we were sticking to team yellow! Baby definitely had other ideas! I already have a 4 year old boy and he's fab so looking forward to having another!


----------



## Eniala

I have my gender scan on February 25 :) And I have no idea what I think it could be lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

thethomsons said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Sophie22, thethomsons and JJsMom Congratulations on the blue bumps!! I find it so funny thethomsons that your little boy wouldn't let you stay team yellow! Cute!
> 
> Congratulations on the girl Medipea!!
> 
> I know, there was no way we were not finding out as baby had legs wide open and is clearly well endowed lol!! It was hilarious! Doctor said there is not doubt with that shot lol! Still can't believe we know what we were having, was so sure we were sticking to team yellow! Baby definitely had other ideas! I already have a 4 year old boy and he's fab so looking forward to having another!Click to expand...

I'm sorry about your baby's other plans! But I bet you are also so happy to know! I bet your little boy will love his new brother! :)


----------



## tlh97990

Eniala said:


> I have my gender scan on February 25 :) And I have no idea what I think it could be lol

i also have my scan feb 25th!! i can't wait!


----------



## sjtttc

I got it totally wrong! It's a girl! Sooo happy! Pink, pink, and more pink! X


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone :)

I had my 12 weeks scan and they guessed boy based on the nub but my actual anatomy ultrasound is March 21st :) I'm secretly hoping it's actually a girl!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your pink bundle sjtttc!! :flower:


----------



## meli1981

im having a boy i cant believe it! after 2 girls im getting my boy im exstatic


----------



## KelseyK

awww congrats!!!! Boys are so great :) little mommas boys!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Congrats to everyone who has learned what they were having! We had our anatomy scan yesterday, and it was confirmed again that we're having a boy (we've known since week 12 via blood test). All of his parts measured nicely, and seemed to be accounted for - but the u/s tech pressed so hard on my stomach that at one point, I became very hot and almost passed out! She just had me sit up and I felt better in a few minutes, but I guess that's something that is quite common - lying on your back can compresses one of your main arteries, so your brain may not get enough oxygen. Good to know! The scan pictures were surprisingly dark and blurry, but I'll post the best ones when I have a chance. 

Today I caved in and made the first big baby purchase - a Bugaboo stroller, the Cameleon 3 Neon! It's a limited edition, so hopefully not everyone on the block will have it, but I also just love how it looks and have heard stellar reviews of it, especially from friends and family who have had older models. I'm excited to get it next week! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Definitely a lot of boys today!!! Congrats to everyone that found out their gender!!!


----------



## artsymomma

Put me down for a boy!!! The 4th one today :happydance:


----------



## KelseyK

Congrats! Boys are so wonderful!


----------



## artsymomma

.


----------



## TTCMOMMA

YEAH! Had a wonderful appointment and they kept telling us that he looks PERFECT!
 



Attached Files:







Jeffrey Berner Feet.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5









Im a boy!.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## artsymomma

Congrats!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

More :blue:!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hope41more

Hi i have a 16week private gender scan booked for tomorrow 8th feb. I predict boy....only one sleep till i know :)


----------



## kaths101

Good luck to everyone with their scans today, can't wait to come back later after work and see the results!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck with your scans today!!! Hope all your LO's keep their legs uncrossed!!


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats on all the boys xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh my goodness I think it is so funny that so far every single person who has reported back after a scan yesterday is reporting a :blue: bump!! If we keep this trend up it should be easier to predict blue or pink for those of us coming up soon! :haha: Big congratulations to meli1981, artsymomma and TTCMOMMA on your :blue: bundles!! Congrats to sjtttc on your little girl!! 

Good luck to our ladies with scans today - MomPepperdine, mamaxo, xsarahxxannx, and theroselegacy! I'm ready to see if this turns out to be a :pink: day! :)


----------



## thethomsons

I know unreal that we are all boys yesterday! Quite a huge coincidence!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats to all the Team Blue Mommas from yesterday!!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats everyone that found out gender!!!


----------



## aimee_1691

Got my gender scan on march 25th :)


----------



## MomPepperdine

After our 2 little girls were having our boy!


----------



## meli1981

congrats! iam too


----------



## MustBeMummy

MomPepperdine said:


> After our 2 little girls were having our boy!

Congratulations!


----------



## MustBeMummy

meli1981 said:


> im having a boy i cant believe it! after 2 girls im getting my boy im exstatic

Congratulations!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your blue bumps Meli1981 and MomPepperdine!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Meli1981 and MomPepperdine congrats on team :blue:!!


----------



## thethomsons

There are going to be a lot of summer boys this year!!


----------



## theroselegacy

Went for my scan today....my hubby and I are having a GIRL!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats on team :pink:!!! :)


----------



## Audraia

Congrats to all the new pink and blue bumps!


----------



## mummie2be

Booked my 3D scan today! Hopefully baby will co-operate this time. Febuary 19th needs to hurry up! :)


----------



## MomPepperdine

theroselegacy said:


> Went for my scan today....my hubby and I are having a GIRL!!!

Congrats!


----------



## MomPepperdine

I still can't believe its blue! I knew it was going to be a boy! But after my 2 girls all my friends having girls and only really being around 1 boy when he was a baby (that I helpped raised his first yr of his life) I just feel like what am I going to do with a boy! Lol


----------



## meli1981

MomPepperdine said:


> I still can't believe its blue! I knew it was going to be a boy! But after my 2 girls all my friends having girls and only really being around 1 boy when he was a baby (that I helpped raised his first yr of his life) I just feel like what am I going to do with a boy! Lol

i feel exactly the same zfter 2 girls, i have no clue about being a boys momma!


----------



## MomPepperdine

meli1981 said:


> MomPepperdine said:
> 
> 
> I still can't believe its blue! I knew it was going to be a boy! But after my 2 girls all my friends having girls and only really being around 1 boy when he was a baby (that I helpped raised his first yr of his life) I just feel like what am I going to do with a boy! Lol
> 
> i feel exactly the same zfter 2 girls, i have no clue about being a boys momma!Click to expand...


Lol! What are we going to do! Haha when are you due?


----------



## Hope41more

Oh i have not slept- i will know in 5hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## kaths101

Boys are easy and lovely,they just have a great tendency to weeing on the floor and playing with their winkles in the bath and at every opportunity :haha:
They are very cuddley, but I think they def have a built in gene to a bit of Rough and tumble! 
Boys are so much fun.. Welcome to the world of Thomas and bob the builder :thumbup:


----------



## aimee_1691

Hope41more said:


> Oh i have not slept- i will know in 5hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Oooh how exciting :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

mummie2be said:


> Booked my 3D scan today! Hopefully baby will co-operate this time. Febuary 19th needs to hurry up! :)

Same day as me!!! Hurry up!! 1 week and 4 more days!:happydance:


----------



## Wriggley

3 days til scan for me :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to all the new blue and pink bumps :) 

Going out of town to visit friends this weekend so that should help the time pass a little for me :) only 4 more days :happydance:


----------



## xsarahxxannx

So we had our scan yesterday! I was convinced that it would be a boy BUT... WE ARE GETTING OUR GIRL!!!! :):) SO EXCITED! 

**Team Pink**


----------



## kcmichelle

March 6th for me. I hope February goes fast!:) With both my sons I thought they were girls and I was wrong. This time I'm still thinking girl but I'm hoping I'm wrong again. :) I'm just so used to boys!


----------



## tlh97990

theroselegacy said:


> Went for my scan today....my hubby and I are having a GIRL!!!




xsarahxxannx said:


> So we had our scan yesterday! I was convinced that it would be a boy BUT... WE ARE GETTING OUR GIRL!!!! :):) SO EXCITED!
> 
> **Team Pink**

congrats on the pink bumps!!!

i still have 2 and a half weeks!! i'm hoping time flies by..weekends seem to go by really quick but that whole monday-friday likes to drag :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

theroselegacy said:


> Went for my scan today....my hubby and I are having a GIRL!!!




xsarahxxannx said:


> So we had our scan yesterday! I was convinced that it would be a boy BUT... WE ARE GETTING OUR GIRL!!!! :):) SO EXCITED!
> 
> **Team Pink**

It was almost an all pink day yesterday!! :haha: Big big congratulations to you both on your little ladies!! So happy you are getting your girl this time Sarah! :happydance: 

Good luck to Hope41more and Anngie60 on your scans today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## meant2bamom

Yeah! Thank goodness its Friday! The weekend always flies by and our scan is on Monday....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. So nervous.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Theroselegacy and xsarahxxannx on your pink bumps!! :flower:


----------



## Hope41more

Well i'm having a......
GUESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://i49.tinypic.com/11j5a52.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/21r6zn.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/34tdhms.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/5vb2n5.jpg[/IMG


----------



## girlinyork

:blue:


----------



## Hope41more

I predicted a boy and i was right. SOOOO excited but will be weird as i have 3girls and i won't know what to do with a boy!!!!!!!! Scan was amazing and worth every penny. Baby would not show his bits so had to go for a walk. If that had been my 20wk scan i would be home not knowing. x


----------



## girlinyork

Aw so sweet you finally get your little boy :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your little boy hun!! He is going to have three big sisters to spoil him rotten!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hope41more said:


> I predicted a boy and i was right. SOOOO excited but will be weird as i have 3girls and i won't know what to do with a boy!!!!!!!! Scan was amazing and worth every penny. Baby would not show his bits so had to go for a walk. If that had been my 20wk scan i would be home not knowing. x

Aww, congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks girls :) 
My girls will be 16, 17 & 18 when baby is born so will be spoilt with affection. would have been happy with either gender- after 15yrs it's weird to think i'm going to be a mammy to a BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Anngie60

Had my scan today..........IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats anngie!!!


----------



## Wassarman

Pink :)


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats on everyone scans!!


----------



## Audraia

Yay congrats on the new scans!!! :)


----------



## Barhanita

Could you please add me? I have a scan on 3/14. I think it's a boy.


----------



## 05mummy07

Scan revealed a little boy is growing in there.

Was a little bit upset to start as it means I now have 3 boys and just the 1 girl, but very thankful I even got to have a girl at all and fully embracing the idea of being a mummy to another boy :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My scan got moved from the 19th to the 20th! One more day but it just feels like an eternity to wait for it!


----------



## mommatoabeaut

March 25th
Thinking :blue: but fx :pink:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

05mummy07 said:


> Scan revealed a little boy is growing in there.
> 
> Was a little bit upset to start as it means I now have 3 boys and just the 1 girl, but very thankful I even got to have a girl at all and fully embracing the idea of being a mummy to another boy :)

Well just think of it this way, you will be able to always spoil your one little princess. I'm sure you two being the only girls will make you super close! And this gives your OH a chance to bring a boy to his side of the family! I'm sure he will love that new adventure and you will be so incredible for giving him that opportunity! It will work out perfectly!! :)


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to all the new pink and blue bumps!!! and best wishes tothose with scans coming up!!

ek! mine is in 2 days and im nervous/excited hehe


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Okay ladies just had to share. When I first started considering gender I had no idea, kind of leaned towards boy because I know a boy is due in our family and I wanted a boy, so does DF. I had a dream, then, that I had a little girl. Ever since then I've been really stuck on the idea of a little girl. I've been confident enough to almost say "she" when referring to baby. Well, about a week ago one of my three sisters who are just a few years younger than me said "oh my gosh last night I had a dream you told me the baby is a girl!" And I told her I had already had a girl dream. Then, this morning a second sister of the three told me she has had two dreams about me having a baby girl. Now I'm just utterly convinced this bump is pink :haha: just a few more days until we know! I just thought it was crazy so I decided to share!


----------



## mommy247

MiraclesHappn said:


> Okay ladies just had to share. When I first started considering gender I had no idea, kind of leaned towards boy because I know a boy is due in our family and I wanted a boy, so does DF. I had a dream, then, that I had a little girl. Ever since then I've been really stuck on the idea of a little girl. I've been confident enough to almost say "she" when referring to baby. Well, about a week ago one of my three sisters who are just a few years younger than me said "oh my gosh last night I had a dream you told me the baby is a girl!" And I told her I had already had a girl dream. Then, this morning a second sister of the three told me she has had two dreams about me having a baby girl. Now I'm just utterly convinced this bump is pink :haha: just a few more days until we know! I just thought it was crazy so I decided to share!

lol pretty soon u will know! With all those dreams I would so go with girl... Cant wait til u tell us what u are having now :haha:


----------



## meli1981

had my 3D scan today was awesome we saw baby yawning and wiggling all over the place! oh, and he is definately all boy!


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Can you put me down for 1st march please I'm predicting :pink: xx


----------



## tlh97990

its almost the middle of february which means we'll all know pretty soon!!! 2 weeks seems so far away but im trying to not think about it :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Three days! Eek! So excited


----------



## alicecooper

My scan is tomorrow but we're remaining team yellow.

I'll be honest I have no predictions whatsoever! Not a clue what we're having. Not even got a trend with our kids as we have one girl and two boys, so it isn't as though we have all the same gender so far or anything.

So... no idea at all.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

From mamaxo:

"We found my bump is pink! Every thing went perfect."

-Congratulations again to you and your little girl!! :)


----------



## MissFox

I wont be finding out until March 13th!


----------



## motherearth23

Mine's on March 1st!! I have no idea boy or girl and would be happy with either one honestly!


----------



## MustBeMummy

5 more days to go til my re scan. Hope we can see babys heart well this time and see if I'm carrying my little man or my baby girl


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck to the following ladies with their scans today: Meant2bamom, Wriggley, w8ing4bean, SweetLullaby, and alicecooper! Hope everything goes wonderfully for you ladies! Such a great way to start off your week! Let us know how everything turns out!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Anngie60 and wassarman on your pink bumps and 05Mummy07 and meli1981 on your blue bumps!! :flower:

Good luck to the ladies getting their scans today!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

goodluck to todays ladies :) 

Less than 24 hours for us now! eeekkk i really hope baby cooperates and shows us everything :)


----------



## JWandBump

Good luck to everyone having them today and tomorrow, mines on Friday and I can't wait!!! :D xx


----------



## Wriggley

Scan went well today :D:D and we are on team :blue: :D so excited a little brother for our son!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

My scan is on the 18 February, feels like its ages away. We are hoping to find out the gender. My husband is convinced we are having a a girl & is keeping his fingers crossed! I think I would like a girl, but so long as bean is healthy, I dont really mind.


----------



## MustBeMummy

alicecooper said:


> My scan is tomorrow but we're remaining team yellow.
> 
> I'll be honest I have no predictions whatsoever! Not a clue what we're having. Not even got a trend with our kids as we have one girl and two boys, so it isn't as though we have all the same gender so far or anything.
> 
> So... no idea at all.

All go ok with scan today?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wriggley said:


> Scan went well today :D:D and we are on team :blue: :D so excited a little brother for our son!!!

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo congrats everyone!! Good luck to those going in the next few days too!! Mine is Thurs...sooo hope they can tell us what team we are!!! :D xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wriggley said:


> Scan went well today :D:D and we are on team :blue: :D so excited a little brother for our son!!!

Yay!! SO happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mommatoB

ide like to join :) im going to the dr tomarrow I should find out when I get my scan then!! ill give u my info after tomorrow! cograts to u all!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommatoB said:


> ide like to join :) im going to the dr tomarrow I should find out when I get my scan then!! ill give u my info after tomorrow! cograts to u all!! :)

Sounds great! Let us know what you find out tomorrow!! :)


----------



## counting

I have my 20 week ultrasound on Feb. 26th. I've had 6 ultrasounds so far- still no clue on the gender!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

counting said:


> I have my 20 week ultrasound on Feb. 26th. I've had 6 ultrasounds so far- still no clue on the gender!

Oh boy! Was your last scan recently? You would have thought if it was they could have gotten a fairly accurate prediction! Hopefully your LO cooperates and you get your answer on the 26th! Do you have any gut feelings at all?


----------



## tlh97990

wriggley congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## beachgal

Congrats ladies on your scan results!!! I'm so excited for mine on Thurs :)


----------



## counting

MiraclesHappn said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> I have my 20 week ultrasound on Feb. 26th. I've had 6 ultrasounds so far- still no clue on the gender!
> 
> Oh boy! Was your last scan recently? You would have thought if it was they could have gotten a fairly accurate prediction! Hopefully your LO cooperates and you get your answer on the 26th! Do you have any gut feelings at all?Click to expand...

I actually had one today. They weren't looking for the gender though, and I didn't ask as there was more pressing concerns. I think it will be pretty special for me and my husband to find out together on the 26th. I have no gut feeling about gender, but DH thinks girl. LOL. I think it's just wishful thinking because he really wants one!


----------



## meant2bamom

One more for team pink! My little girl put on a great show and she looks healthy and right on track growth wise :) sooo thrilled!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

My scan will be about march 18th.. And I'm predictiing a girl!


----------



## noileena

I'd have guessed blue.... but one more for team pink!
16+5 shot - couldn't wait until 20 weeks!
[IMG]https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa141/noileena/165a_zps7c13a921.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Today's the day!!! 


We are up and getting ready to go :happydance: will update you ladies later :)


----------



## ashleyy0

Yay I found it!!!! I find out March 27th!!!! I am saying team blue!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

meant2bamom said:


> One more for team pink! My little girl put on a great show and she looks healthy and right on track growth wise :) sooo thrilled!

Congratulations on your little girl!! Above all I am glad she looks healthy!! So exciting!! :) 



noileena said:


> I'd have guessed blue.... but one more for team pink!
> 16+5 shot - couldn't wait until 20 weeks!

Yay another pink bump! Congratulations to you as well!! Are you excited about having a little girl? 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Today's the day!!!
> 
> 
> We are up and getting ready to go :happydance: will update you ladies later :)

Ahhh! The day is finally here!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So excited for you!! Can't wait for you update and to see what you guys find out!! Hope everything goes perfectly for you today!! 



ashleyy0 said:


> Yay I found it!!!! I find out March 27th!!!! I am saying team blue!!!

Yayyy! So happy you're on here now!! :happydance: Now maybe we can do a better job keeping up with one another haha. This scan is still going to be your first scan, right? 



Good luck also to TTCnov2012 who has her scan today!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

2 more pink bumps! Congratulations!


----------



## girlinyork

I am so excited for tomorrow I could wee!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats wriggley on your little prince, and congrats meant2beamom and noileena on your little princesses!! :flower:

Good luck to the ladies with scans today!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> I am so excited for tomorrow I could wee!

Haha I know what you mean!! Two more days left for me! So anxious. I'm actually keeping myself distracted looking at baby clothes and crib bedding :haha: but I can't help but look at the girl stuff so now DF is convinced baby is going to be a boy because I'm so set on girl :dohh:

Is your scan in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## tlh97990

meant2bamom said:


> One more for team pink! My little girl put on a great show and she looks healthy and right on track growth wise :) sooo thrilled!

congrats on the pink bump!!



noileena said:


> I'd have guessed blue.... but one more for team pink!
> 16+5 shot - couldn't wait until 20 weeks!
> [IMG]https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa141/noileena/165a_zps7c13a921.jpg[/IMG]

congrats on your little girl!!



ProudArmyWife said:


> Today's the day!!!
> 
> 
> We are up and getting ready to go :happydance: will update you ladies later :)

i can;t wait to hear what your having!!


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

Had mine on Tuesday and its a BOY!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

It's 2:35 GMT :)


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

Oops I'm in Australia lol


----------



## tlh97990

Whoopsadaisy said:


> Had mine on Tuesday and its a BOY!!!!

congrats!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

meant2bamom said:


> One more for team pink! My little girl put on a great show and she looks healthy and right on track growth wise :) sooo thrilled!

Congratulations on your little girl :) x



noileena said:


> I'd have guessed blue.... but one more for team pink!
> 16+5 shot - couldn't wait until 20 weeks!

Congratulations on your little girl :) x



Whoopsadaisy said:


> Had mine on Tuesday and its a BOY!!!!

Congratulations on your little boy :) x


----------



## Anon Male

counting said:


> I actually had one today. They weren't looking for the gender though, and I didn't ask as there was more pressing concerns. I think it will be pretty special for me and my husband to find out together on the 26th. I have no gut feeling about gender, but DH thinks girl. LOL. I think it's just wishful thinking because he really wants one!

Heh, my DW could have written that...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well ladies add another to team :pink: :happydance: 

I'm do thrilled we will be having another perfect little girl :)

She is perfectly healthy and measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) she was super active all stretched out and wouldn't hold still :haha:


----------



## Miss Bellum

ProudArmyWife said:


> Well ladies add another to team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I'm do thrilled we will be having another perfect little girl :)
> 
> She is perfectly healthy and measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) she was super active all stretched out and wouldn't hold still :haha:

Aww, congrats on your girl :) x


----------



## girlinyork

I am so certain this baby is a boy I'll eat my hat if it isn't. I have no preference btw


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> Well ladies add another to team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I'm do thrilled we will be having another perfect little girl :)
> 
> She is perfectly healthy and measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) she was super active all stretched out and wouldn't hold still :haha:

yay!! that's so exciting! you'll have two little girls not too far apart in age!


----------



## meant2bamom

girlinyork said:


> I am so certain this baby is a boy I'll eat my hat if it isn't. I have no preference btw

LOL, I love that saying...I'll eat my hat! I felt that way too and I have a girl!


----------



## Audraia

Yay congrats to all you ladies! 1 week for today and we have our scan!!! :)


----------



## tlh97990

slightly off subject but miracleshappn you are doing awesome at keeping the list up to date!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ProudArmyWife said:


> Well ladies add another to team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I'm do thrilled we will be having another perfect little girl :)
> 
> She is perfectly healthy and measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) she was super active all stretched out and wouldn't hold still :haha:

That is so wonderful! :) I'm sure your daughter is going to LOVE having a little sister and they will be such good friends! So happy for you! Congratulations!



girlinyork said:


> I am so certain this baby is a boy I'll eat my hat if it isn't. I have no preference btw

Haha I am the exact same way. I have told DF I am just so very certain this baby is a girl, so if it's not I know I am never going to live it down. I don't care one way or another at all, that's just my gut feeling.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

tlh97990 said:


> slightly off subject but miracleshappn you are doing awesome at keeping the list up to date!!!

Thank you!! :) I'm glad I have it to help me pass the time because seeing all of you ladies excitement has made my month long wait almost fly by! So exciting getting to hear everybody's big news! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Whoosadaisy--congrats on your blue bundle of joy!!:flower:

ProudArmyWife--congrats on your second little princess!! I too am looking forward to watching 2 little ladies growing up together!! Looks like yours will not be that much far apart in age than mine!! :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Amberyll23 said:


> Whoosadaisy--congrats on your blue bundle of joy!!:flower:
> 
> ProudArmyWife--congrats on your second little princess!! I too am looking forward to watching 2 little ladies growing up together!! Looks like yours will not be that much far apart in age than mine!! :flower:


They will be 27 months apart :) 
In having a hard time grasping my baby turning 2 next month :cry: time goes by so quickly


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, your DD is going to be a great big sister!! 

And I know what you mean, they grow up waaaaay too fast!! You are so proud of them being "big girls" but still want to keep them your little babes at the same time!!


----------



## Tink80

girlinyork said:


> I am so excited for tomorrow I could wee!

Oh lord, me tooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Three and a half hours. I could wee wee with excitement


----------



## MustBeMummy

girlinyork said:


> Three and a half hours. I could wee wee with excitement

You'd better do it now while u still can lol
God I hate being bursting for the loo when we go for these things


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

I am so excited! Can't wait for LO's birthday now! Bring on June!


----------



## kwills55

6 more days til mine!! Got it on 19th. Can't wait to see baby again and hear that everything is as it should be... No idea whether it is a boy or girl as I seem to change my mind almost daily at the mo!!
Really hope baby is good and lets us see what it is  xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on the pink bundle!

One more week for me!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

kwills55 said:


> 6 more days til mine!! Got it on 19th. Can't wait to see baby again and hear that everything is as it should be... No idea whether it is a boy or girl as I seem to change my mind almost daily at the mo!!
> Really hope baby is good and lets us see what it is  xx

I just noticed when I put your name down for the 19th that there are, I believe, three other ladies with scans on the same day and they all predicted boy! Thought it was interesting :) excited to see what you all come up with!! 



girlinyork said:


> Three and a half hours. I could wee wee with excitement

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So close now!! We will be waiting to hear from you!!!

Also, good luck to beegray and Tink80 with your scans today!!


----------



## Audraia

MiraclesHappn said:


> kwills55 said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days til mine!! Got it on 19th. Can't wait to see baby again and hear that everything is as it should be... No idea whether it is a boy or girl as I seem to change my mind almost daily at the mo!!
> Really hope baby is good and lets us see what it is  xx
> 
> I just noticed when I put your name down for the 19th that there are, I believe, three other ladies with scans on the same day and they all predicted boy! Thought it was interesting :) excited to see what you all come up with!!
> 
> 
> 
> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Three and a half hours. I could wee wee with excitementClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: So close now!! We will be waiting to hear from you!!!
> 
> Also, good luck to beegray and Tink80 with your scans today!!Click to expand...

I'm one of the ladies on the 19th! It's not coming fast enough! At least I work the next 2 nights to help pass the time! My little girl is 1 next week too! Big week for us!


----------



## girlinyork

We are team pink. So happy I can't stop crying. Mummy's little girl <3


----------



## meant2bamom

Awww congrats :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> We are team pink. So happy I can't stop crying. Mummy's little girl <3

Aww, so very sweet! :) I'm incredibly happy for you!! Score is all evened up now! :haha: Congratulations on your little girl!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I was certain we were team blue. I didn't have a preference but I have a family full of little girls and they're so special :D


----------



## kaths101

Audraia said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwills55 said:
> 
> 
> 6 more days til mine!! Got it on 19th. Can't wait to see baby again and hear that everything is as it should be... No idea whether it is a boy or girl as I seem to change my mind almost daily at the mo!!
> Really hope baby is good and lets us see what it is  xx
> 
> I just noticed when I put your name down for the 19th that there are, I believe, three other ladies with scans on the same day and they all predicted boy! Thought it was interesting :) excited to see what you all come up with!!
> 
> 
> 
> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Three and a half hours. I could wee wee with excitementClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: So close now!! We will be waiting to hear from you!!!
> 
> Also, good luck to beegray and Tink80 with your scans today!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of the ladies on the 19th! It's not coming fast enough! At least I work the next 2 nights to help pass the time! My little girl is 1 next week too! Big week for us!Click to expand...

I'm 19th too, it's slowly getting here, less than a week to go! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> I was certain we were team blue. I didn't have a preference but I have a family full of little girls and they're so special :D

Uh-oh. I'm starting to get a little worried I might be wrong, which DF will find hilarious and I will get a load of crap for :haha: I'm certain we are team pink but now a couple of you ladies who were certain as well have been wrong, so I very well may be too :dohh: Not much longer now!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on your little girl!!


----------



## HelenEdge

I've had my scan today and it's a boy! I knew it was but everyone kept telling me i was having a girl. I've already got a girl and a boy so i didnt really have a preference x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

HelenEdge said:


> I've had my scan today and it's a boy! I knew it was but everyone kept telling me i was having a girl. I've already got a girl and a boy so i didnt really have a preference x

Big congratulations to you!! :)


----------



## Tink80

Congrats on your little girl, girlinyork!:hugs:

Two hours to go for me.......ahhhhhhhhhhhh so excited...


----------



## tlh97990

HelenEdge said:


> I've had my scan today and it's a boy! I knew it was but everyone kept telling me i was having a girl. I've already got a girl and a boy so i didnt really have a preference x

congrats on your boy!!

i have no idea what i'm having!! i keep thinking girl because i secretly think itd be nice to reuse my daughters stuff. and then i think boy because this pregnancy is completely different from my first pregnancy.. i havent a feeling of one or the other though!


----------



## Miss Bellum

girlinyork said:


> We are team pink. So happy I can't stop crying. Mummy's little girl <3

Congrats on your little girl :) x x 



HelenEdge said:


> I've had my scan today and it's a boy! I knew it was but everyone kept telling me i was having a girl. I've already got a girl and a boy so i didnt really have a preference x

Congrats on your little boy :) x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to everyone :)

Looks like boys and girls are hanging right neck in neck :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

Congrats on all the new pink and blue bumps!


----------



## Amberyll23

girlinyork--congrats on your mummys girl!! so special and wonderful, you are going to love having a little princess!! :flower:

HelenEdge--congrats on your little boy! Your DD is going to have her hands full with 2 brothers! :winkwink:


----------



## mommy247

my gender scan is set for March 13th :happydance:


----------



## mommatoB

dr went great! I did get to see my beautiful baby moving around but it was a quick one and wasn't a good ultrasound machine I asked when I would get my scan at the ultrasound building she said once I am 18-20 wks she will schedule it. I hate waiting lol 
my guess is girl though :)


----------



## mommatoB

this pic is turned sorry lol
 



Attached Files:







my new baby bean 13 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm waiting for midnight to come so I can officially say my re scan is tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Tink80

It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

Tink80 said:


> It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Yay, welcome to team pink xxx


----------



## Tink80

girlinyork said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Yay, welcome to team pink xxxClick to expand...

Thank you!!!!!!!! I'm so excited. Even hubby teared up at the news :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Tink80 said:


> It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Congrats!!! So cute!! :happydance:


----------



## Tink80

Thanks, I've seriously had a goofy grin on my face the last couple of hours...my cheeks hurt, lol!!


----------



## graysmommy

hello ladies just wanted to have my date added! my scan will be on March 15th a.k.a. My Birthday!!! So excited! We are hoping for and predicting a baby girl!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats on the girlies theyre awesome


----------



## carlywarly

Well our scan went fantastic today and........we are....team BLUE!!! I am shocked but so overjoyed :)

Congrats to the other ladies!!! :))) Cloud 9 xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Congrats to all the ladies who had their valentines scans today. Hope all are healthy and you got what you wished for :)

My turn tomorrow! Re scan at 11:45am:happydance:


----------



## CAStafford

Im going in on the 22nd of Feburary. I have the gut feeling of a girl... It's my first and all of the family says boy.. But I have never followed the same path of the family... My siblings mostly have boys... So call it wishful thinking... But I feel Girl.


----------



## tlh97990

Tink80 said:


> It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

congrats on team pink!




carlywarly said:


> Well our scan went fantastic today and........we are....team BLUE!!! I am shocked but so overjoyed :)
> 
> Congrats to the other ladies!!! :))) Cloud 9 xx

congrats on your boy!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh my goodness ladies, we have our answer but it's all sealed up in an envelope that I currently have in my possession. I have just a few more hours before we get to do our reveal!! So anxious!! Eeek. I'm starting to think carlywarly might have been the beginning of our trend of the day, blue bumps!! Now that I have spent so much time convinced I was right about girl, I'm starting to realize I really could be wrong :haha: Hope to hear from the other ladies who had their scan today before my reveal so I can see if there really is going to be a trend or pattern. Superstitious? Maybe a little :dohh:

Congratulations to carlywarly on your boy and Tink80 on your girl!! Tink - your post about your husband tearing up and you smiling nonstop is so sweet!! Love it! 

Good luck to Chanchita91, beachgal, Belen09_10, TTCMSP, and Tasha16!! Let us know how things turn out!!


----------



## tlh97990

MiraclesHappn said:


> Oh my goodness ladies, we have our answer but it's all sealed up in an envelope that I currently have in my possession. I have just a few more hours before we get to do our reveal!! So anxious!! Eeek. I'm starting to think carlywarly might have been the beginning of our trend of the day, blue bumps!! Now that I have spent so much time convinced I was right about girl, I'm starting to realize I really could be wrong :haha: Hope to hear from the other ladies who had their scan today before my reveal so I can see if there really is going to be a trend or pattern. Superstitious? Maybe a little :dohh:
> 
> Congratulations to carlywarly on your boy and Tink80 on your girl!! Tink - your post about your husband tearing up and you smiling nonstop is so sweet!! Love it!
> 
> Good luck to Chanchita91, beachgal, Belen09_10, TTCMSP, and Tasha16!! Let us know how things turn out!!


is it killing you to not just take a little peak :haha: i can't wait for you to do your reveal to know what it is!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Tink80--congrats on your princess hun! :flower: I remember my DH tearing up when we found out our first was a DD! It truly melts your heart, doesn't it? It's a sign that his little girl already has him wrapped around her tiny fingers!! 

Carlywarly--congrats on your blue prince sweetie! :flower:

MiraclesHappen--I don't think I would have the strength to avoid tearing that envelope open! Can't wait to hear your results!!!

Good luck to all our other ladies with Valentine's Day scans!! And Happy Valentines day to all of you!!! 2 years ago today, we got our BFP for our first DD, who is a rainbow baby, so this day always and forever will hold a special place in my heart! :cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Miracles happen I couldn't do it!! I wouldn't be able to will myself not to look :haha: can't wait for your reveal :)

Congrats to the other ladies who have found out!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats to all the new pink & blue bumps x x 





MiraclesHappn said:


> Oh my goodness ladies, we have our answer but it's all sealed up in an envelope that I currently have in my possession. I have just a few more hours before we get to do our reveal!! So anxious!! Eeek. I'm starting to think carlywarly might have been the beginning of our trend of the day, blue bumps!! Now that I have spent so much time convinced I was right about girl, I'm starting to realize I really could be wrong :haha: Hope to hear from the other ladies who had their scan today before my reveal so I can see if there really is going to be a trend or pattern. Superstitious? Maybe a little :dohh:

 How exciting! I don't think I could stop myself from having a peek. Hope you are happy with the result :)


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks so much ladies :) I was so sure he was a she!! I even bought baby girl clothes a few weeks ago lol. Oh well...I am in no way disappointed - in fact I have fallen more in love with him :)

You have amazing willpower Miracles!! I am so impatient that I couldn't wait til my 20 week scan lol....eek good luck!! Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

carlywarly said:


> Thanks so much ladies :) I was so sure he was a she!! I even bought baby girl clothes a few weeks ago lol. Oh well...I am in no way disappointed - in fact I have fallen more in love with him :)
> 
> You have amazing willpower Miracles!! I am so impatient that I couldn't wait til my 20 week scan lol....eek good luck!! Xx

Haha oh boy!! I will probably end up on here later telling almost the exact same story!! :haha: I haven't bought anything but I was so sure I could have bought girl clothes too. Only a little while longer to go!! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

carlywarly said:


> Thanks so much ladies :) I was so sure he was a she!! I even bought baby girl clothes a few weeks ago lol. Oh well...I am in no way disappointed - in fact I have fallen more in love with him :)
> 
> You have amazing willpower Miracles!! I am so impatient that I couldn't wait til my 20 week scan lol....eek good luck!! Xx

Congratulations on your little boy bundle! 

I agree with you about Miracles! You have amazing willpower Miracles, can't wait to see what it is! I cannot wait until 20 weeks either!


----------



## TTCnov2012

Well ladies I'm team BLUE!!!!!! 2 boys coming July 2013!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

aww yay they're both boys!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

TTCnov2012 said:


> Well ladies I'm team BLUE!!!!!! 2 boys coming July 2013!!!!!!!!


Aww, so exciting!! I'm sure they will be incredibly close growing up!! Big congratulations to you! :happydance:


----------



## RTR

graysmommy said:


> hello ladies just wanted to have my date added! my scan will be on March 15th a.k.a. My Birthday!!! So excited! We are hoping for and predicting a baby girl!!

Yay! I have a scan buddy =D

4 weeks tomorrow and it can not go quick enough ^_^


----------



## borr.dg.baby

6 more sleeps for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## beachgal

Happy valentines ladies!

It's a BOY for me!!!! I'm so excited and can't wait for July to get here!!! 
Good luck to the rest of the ladies :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

Less then 12 hours to go! I'm so excited. But worried too. As the only reason we are having a re scan is becoz last time we couldn't get a good enough measurement of the heart.


----------



## TTCMSP

It's a boy for me!!! So excited. Baby looks very healthy. Official July 4th due date!!!


----------



## beachgal

It's seems like it was a day for the boys!!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Tink80

It definitely is a boy day! Congrats to all the blue bundles!! 

Isn't it funny how it comes several at a time like that? :D

Miracles, I am dying over here, update us when you have a chance, lol !!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi it's a boy for me aswell ladies, everything looked perfect with him xx


----------



## beegray

Beautiful Baby Girl on her way in July!!!!:happydance: :cloud9:

Potty shot attached:haha:
 



Attached Files:







GRAY,BIANCA B MRS.Ser1.Img2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kaths101

Wow came on this morning to see an update from miracles... And nothing :haha:
Surprised to see all these boys yesterday and then a little girl from beegray at the end. Boys must be winning again now! 
Congratulations to you all (sorry can't multi quote) x


----------



## kaths101

Also hope your scan goes well today mustbemummy, bet you are so Excited to see your little girl again :cloud9: hope she gives you a little wave!


----------



## MustBeMummy

kaths101 said:


> Also hope your scan goes well today mustbemummy, bet you are so Excited to see your little girl again :cloud9: hope she gives you a little wave!

I don't know its a girl yet. I predicted a girl. We r having a re scan to check the heart again and hopefully confirm the gender.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Leaving for the hospital in 5 mins :D
Come on wiggle time to behave for mummy n daddy.


----------



## girlinyork

Yes, behave for mummy and daddy wiggle :D


----------



## Audraia

Good luck with your rescan! Lucky you got one, my doc with my DD didn't give me one I had to go to a private place to find the gender! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good morning ladies!! Sorry to have kept you all waiting :haha: yesterday was a busy day for us!! Holy smokes!! Yesterday was certainly a blue day! Congratulations to all you ladies on your little men! Had I been on to see that 4 out of our 7 scans were ALL blue yesterday I would have been doubting myself even more than I already was! However, gut feeling proved to be RIGHT for this mama!!!! WE ARE OFFICIALLY TEAM PINK!!! Yay! :happydance: I would have been thrilled either way but I'm so happy to have been right. We have some incredible photos of the reveal too! Mostly all me being incredibly excited and shouting "I told you so"!! Haha

Good luck to MustBeMummy and JWandBump with your scans today!! Hope your little one behaves for you today MustBe! My little girl was such a little stinker yesterday, not wanting to show her face. Her daddy and I already know what we are up against, one stubborn little lady!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Miracles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats everyone miracle, girls are awesome! youre going to love being a girls momma!


----------



## tlh97990

beachgal said:


> Happy valentines ladies!
> 
> It's a BOY for me!!!! I'm so excited and can't wait for July to get here!!!
> Good luck to the rest of the ladies :)

congrats on team blue!



TTCMSP said:


> It's a boy for me!!! So excited. Baby looks very healthy. Official July 4th due date!!!

congrats on your boy!



Tasha16 said:


> Hi it's a boy for me aswell ladies, everything looked perfect with him xx

congrats on your blue bump!



beegray said:


> Beautiful Baby Girl on her way in July!!!!:happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Potty shot attached:haha:

congrats on your girl!!



MiraclesHappn said:


> Good morning ladies!! Sorry to have kept you all waiting :haha: yesterday was a busy day for us!! Holy smokes!! Yesterday was certainly a blue day! Congratulations to all you ladies on your little men! Had I been on to see that 4 out of our 7 scans were ALL blue yesterday I would have been doubting myself even more than I already was! However, gut feeling proved to be RIGHT for this mama!!!! WE ARE OFFICIALLY TEAM PINK!!! Yay! :happydance: I would have been thrilled either way but I'm so happy to have been right. We have some incredible photos of the reveal too! Mostly all me being incredibly excited and shouting "I told you so"!! Haha
> 
> Good luck to MustBeMummy and JWandBump with your scans today!! Hope your little one behaves for you today MustBe! My little girl was such a little stinker yesterday, not wanting to show her face. Her daddy and I already know what we are up against, one stubborn little lady!

yay congrats on your little girl i bet you are so excited!! how did you do the reveal?


----------



## Expect2bemom

I go on February 27th for the anatomy scan...I will be about 18 1/2 weeks along! Hopefully they will be able to see between those legs, because Mama is SUPER anxious to know what this little bean is!! 

I have no predictions this time around...my first baby was a boy and I had the feeling it was a boy, this time, I have no idea! So I just want to know!!! Not even guessing this time around!


----------



## Amberyll23

OMGOSH 5 boys yesterday!! 

Congrats to TTCnov2012, beachgal, TTCMSP and Tasha16 on your beautiful little men!! :flower:

And 2 princesses!! Congrats beegray and MiraclesHappen!!! 

What a wonderful Valentine's Day for all of you ladies!!! :cloud9:

Good luck to today's scans!!


----------



## JWandBump

Well I had mine today, but baby had cord in between his legs and all curled up so they couldn't do anything :( they are going to redo it in 2weeks..

I already know I'm having a boy but I wanted to make sure today but I'll have to check in my next one instead :(

Other than that baby is all good, growing lovely, just very stubborn!


----------



## meli1981

how frustrating! my baby must be an exibitionist, because we have a juicy shot of his bum with his legs spread! hes sure proud of his manhood already!


----------



## girlinyork

My girl needed a little coaxing but eventually spread for us :)


----------



## beachgal

Haha my boy was the same... Spread wide open and clear as day! Lol oh boy I might have some troubles when it comes to girls and dating ;)
I was surprised considering he was moving like crazy and the tech kept laughing because he wouldn't hold still. Must have been the tea I had on the way to the appt! 
I thought I really wanted a girl but the moment I saw the screen, everything changed. I became so in love and excited for the challenge and experience of a little boy. 
I feel truly blessed to be pregnant and to have a healthy baby boy growing inside me!
Ok mushy stuff over ;)
Good luck ladies oxox


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats to everyone on their pink/blue bumps! 

So many boys recently! I hope get a girl to help even things up!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations to all the new pink and blue bumps!!!

I wonder if by wednesday we will have a lot of girls and mine is a girl too or a boy!! Ugh! 5 more sleeps!


----------



## meli1981

beachgal said:


> Haha my boy was the same... Spread wide open and clear as day! Lol oh boy I might have some troubles when it comes to girls and dating ;)
> I was surprised considering he was moving like crazy and the tech kept laughing because he wouldn't hold still. Must have been the tea I had on the way to the appt!
> I thought I really wanted a girl but the moment I saw the screen, everything changed. I became so in love and excited for the challenge and experience of a little boy.
> I feel truly blessed to be pregnant and to have a healthy baby boy growing inside me!
> Ok mushy stuff over ;)
> Good luck ladies oxox

lol, i feel the same after 2 girls, im soooo excited about having my baby boy


----------



## thethomsons

I have another scan on Wednesday as couldn't get spine check due to position so looking forward to double checking our little man is a little man though I'm pretty sure it's right! Anyone heard of someone being told something and its wrong? X


----------



## lisanicole

I have my scan on 2/20! So excited. I have a little boy who is 14 months! Had a scan when I was 12 weeks.. anyone able to take a guess what this baby will be??
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Belen09_10

I'm having a Boy!!!!


----------



## nuffmac

I had my anomaly scan scan yesterday (valenines day!) but they couldn't tell as baby was hiding its bum! I think it's a boy though. Have to go back in a few weeks as have low lying placenta which they will be checking regularly so hopefully next time will find out.:thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

lisanicole said:


> I have my scan on 2/20! So excited. I have a little boy who is 14 months! Had a scan when I was 12 weeks.. anyone able to take a guess what this baby will be??

I say girl because of angle of the nub!


----------



## Tink80

Miracles, congratulations!!!!!!!!!! =D
It's funny you guys mention exhibitionist. My little girl had her legs spread, tech said "she's not shy, is she?" and then a few minutes later she crossed her legs, LOL. Then as the tech was changing views she spread her legs again and she checked one more time since it seemed she wanted to show us, haha.


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Belen :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Belen09_10 said:


> I'm having a Boy!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your little boy Belen!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Audraia said:


> Good luck with your rescan! Lucky you got one, my doc with my DD didn't give me one I had to go to a private place to find the gender! :)

We had to have a rescan coz the heart wasn't checked properly it wasn't in right position. If it was just about knowing the gender they would never do a rescan


----------



## girlinyork

MustBeMummy said:


> Audraia said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your rescan! Lucky you got one, my doc with my DD didn't give me one I had to go to a private place to find the gender! :)
> 
> We had to have a rescan coz the heart wasn't checked properly it wasn't in right position. If it was just about knowing the gender they would never do a rescanClick to expand...

How did things go? Baby ok?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Baby is perfect. Still laying face down. Tried for ages to get heart and eventually got it. All four sections and all valves etc working as they should and.....a flash of the bits!! Happy mummy n daddy :)


----------



## girlinyork

Amazing- you must be so relieved :) are you going to let us in on what flavour baby you're having?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Oh yeah!! Lol

Add me to the growing list of.......

.........





Blue bumps!


----------



## girlinyork

:D congratulations! X


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations! :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thank you. Even though I was so sure it was a girl Im still cuffed its a lil boy :D


----------



## meli1981

boys rule! oh yeah so do girls, since i already have two!


----------



## beachgal

Congrats to the scans today!!


----------



## kaths101

MustBeMummy said:


> Baby is perfect. Still laying face down. Tried for ages to get heart and eventually got it. All four sections and all valves etc working as they should and.....a flash of the bits!! Happy mummy n daddy :)

Yay I'm glad all is well! Sorry I got it wrong earlier saying your bump was pink, happy he decided to show all eventually! 
Congrats on your little man :flower:


----------



## MustBeMummy

kaths101 said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> Baby is perfect. Still laying face down. Tried for ages to get heart and eventually got it. All four sections and all valves etc working as they should and.....a flash of the bits!! Happy mummy n daddy :)
> 
> Yay I'm glad all is well! Sorry I got it wrong earlier saying your bump was pink, happy he decided to show all eventually!
> Congrats on your little man :flower:Click to expand...

Lol that's ok no need to apologise :)


----------



## sophie22

Blimey! So many extra boys each month!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little boy Mustbemommy!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow boys sure jumped ahead huh congrats ladies :)


----------



## abagailb14

My instincts were completely wrong lol - we're having a girl!


----------



## NennaKay

My anatomy scan is on Feb. 18th when I will be 21w0d-- This Monday! I'm so excited to see an actual baby instead of the tiny blob from 6w4d. :happydance: We are team :yellow: all the way, but I will be posting pictures for everyone to take a gander at. :winkwink: My gut instinct is boy, but we won't know for sure until July! :thumbup:

Congratulations to everyone who found out what they were having recently... Lots of :blue: for sure!


----------



## Audraia

Woa lots of blue bumps! :) T-minus 3 days and counting! This baby better not be stubborn and spread those legs is all I've gotta say! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey! Can I jump in here? My gender scan in on March 6th. I predict another boy!


----------



## girlinyork

Congratulations Abagail :D


----------



## MustBeMummy

abagailb14 said:


> My instincts were completely wrong lol - we're having a girl!

Same I was convinced we were having a little girl.


----------



## AllieM

We had our scan on 2/14. After 2boys, we will be welcoming our first princess in July! I am so shocked!!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

abagailb14 said:


> My instincts were completely wrong lol - we're having a girl!

Congratulations!! :happydance:



AllieM said:


> We had our scan on 2/14. After 2boys, we will be welcoming our first princess in July! I am so shocked!!!!!

Aw so cute! Congrats!


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations on the :pink: bumps now coming our way! Maybe we'll even out the numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Anyone heard from miracles? Hope all is okay and she just got busy. Congrats to all the ladies who recently found out what team they are on :)


----------



## bethneebabe

Can you add me! I'm having my scan on the 26th. I'm really scared about the rest of the scan so I'm trying to distract myself with the gender piece. I'm thinking team blue but DH thinks its a girl. Thanks to everyone for sharing their scan pics!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Abagail and AllieM on your little ladies! :flower:


----------



## kaths101

ProudArmyWife said:


> Anyone heard from miracles? Hope all is okay and she just got busy. Congrats to all the ladies who recently found out what team they are on :)

No, she confirmed she was having a girl then disappeared. I hope she hasn't abandoned us now! 
Hope you are ok miracles and celebrating your little pink bump x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

kaths101 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from miracles? Hope all is okay and she just got busy. Congrats to all the ladies who recently found out what team they are on :)
> 
> No, she confirmed she was having a girl then disappeared. I hope she hasn't abandoned us now!
> Hope you are ok miracles and celebrating your little pink bump xClick to expand...


Oh I must have missed where she confirmed her pink bump. Hopefully she comes back :) I know right there after you can be so excited you forget things :haha:


----------



## kirstybumx3

i have a private gender scan booked for march 9th! ill be one day off 18 weeks!
i have NO IDEA what they will say, not a tiny clue.
psychic sandra gibbs told me my conception month which was correct, she predicts girl along with most of my family... other half wants it to be a boy, we'll see!! x


----------



## motherearth23

I have nooooooo gut feeling of whether its a boy or a girl. I will be happy with either! I'm so excited to find out thought! :) 

I will guess girl though, because of all the old wives' tales I've tried/found.


----------



## kaths101

Good luck Kelly, medipea and miss bellum (and anon), i bet you are sooo excited. I hope all goes ok x
Can't wait to hear what you are having! :happydance:

My turn tomorrow!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

GL tomorrow kaths!! :flower:


----------



## Audraia

FINALLY tomorrow is my scan! :) I'm nervous, I hope the baby is showing it's stuff, with my DD I was so excited and she wouldn't spread it!


----------



## Nela

Good luck to all of you having your scans tomorrow! :flower:

Gah, March 29th seems so far away... :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Scans to the ladies getting scanned today!!:flower:


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I just had my scan and its team pink all the way, she even looked liked she was smiling and clapping, very happy and now I can buy lots of pink bits, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

kelly congratulations on your pink bundle!! :)


----------



## Nela

Congrats Kelly! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, Congrats on your little princess, Kelly!! :flower:


----------



## ckylesworld

I would like to join. I go in March 27 for our 16 week gender scan :winkwink: I can hardly wait.

My guess would be girl :pink: but who knows. I have no basis to think that. The moon phase said boy.


----------



## bethneebabe

Congrats Kelly! So exciting.


----------



## Audraia

Congrats on the pink bundle!!! :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Kelly - Congrats on your little girl x x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Following our scan today, we are now.... 

Still team yellow!

Baby was in a awkward position and did not want to co-operate. 
They think it might be a boy, but said if we were going to buy anything for a boy to keep the receipts. 

So we might be team blue but could yet be team pink.


----------



## Audraia

Oh no that's so frustrating. My DD was like that, I didn't find out til 31 weeks with her and that's because I paid private and she took 2 hrs to giggle my tummy around to get the shot!

It's what I'm afraid of happening this time!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Audraia said:


> Oh no that's so frustrating. My DD was like that, I didn't find out til 31 weeks with her and that's because I paid private and she took 2 hrs to giggle my tummy around to get the shot!
> 
> It's what I'm afraid of happening this time!


We are debating about a private scan, not sure at this point if its worth it or not. 

Hope you get a good clear scan this time :)


----------



## readynwilling

My DD didn't co-operate on her scan either. I ended up booking a private one - im really hoping that doesn't happen this time... 5 days!


----------



## kaths101

Miss Bellum said:


> Following our scan today, we are now....
> 
> Still team yellow!
> 
> Baby was in a awkward position and did not want to co-operate.
> They think it might be a boy, but said if we were going to buy anything for a boy to keep the receipts.
> 
> So we might be team blue but could yet be team pink.

Oh noo how frustrating after waiting so long. 
I had a 4d scan at 27 weeks to confirm the gender, it was so sweet and well worth the money. We could see him smile, stick his tongue out etc.


----------



## Miss Bellum

kaths101 said:


> Oh noo how frustrating after waiting so long.
> I had a 4d scan at 27 weeks to confirm the gender, it was so sweet and well worth the money. We could see him smile, stick his tongue out etc.

We are considering a private scan but not sure if we can justify the cost. Our baby just did not want to co-operate at all today, kept rolling over & hiding. We couldn't get any really good pictures either. Still, he seemed to think it was funny, as he was giving a thumbs up for us!


----------



## Audraia

See where I live private scans are cheaper. My private scan tomorrow is $50...at the doc it's $300!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Audraia said:


> See where I live private scans are cheaper. My private scan tomorrow is $50...at the doc it's $300!

OMG that is expensive! I pay 45 for the regular scan and 65 for 3D-4D one! So that's why for sure I am getting the private one on wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Miss Bellum said:


> Following our scan today, we are now....
> 
> Still team yellow!
> 
> Baby was in a awkward position and did not want to co-operate.
> They think it might be a boy, but said if we were going to buy anything for a boy to keep the receipts.
> 
> So we might be team blue but could yet be team pink.

So sorry baby was uncooperative!!! :wacko: Hopefully you get to see him-her soon and tell!


----------



## Medipea

19 week scan today confirmed we indeed have a tiny little princess in there! She was so active. Started out breech with her bum down and legs bent upwards. Ended up head down. Poor tech had a hard time getting everything all her shots baby was so active. It was so neat to see her moving around. So excited!!


----------



## mummie2be

Medipea said:


> 19 week scan today confirmed we indeed have a tiny little princess in there! She was so active. Started out breech with her bum down and legs bent upwards. Ended up head down. Poor tech had a hard time getting everything all her shots baby was so active. It was so neat to see her moving around. So excited!!

Congratulations!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Medipea said:


> 19 week scan today confirmed we indeed have a tiny little princess in there! She was so active. Started out breech with her bum down and legs bent upwards. Ended up head down. Poor tech had a hard time getting everything all her shots baby was so active. It was so neat to see her moving around. So excited!!

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## tlh97990

kelly4 said:


> Hi ladies, I just had my scan and its team pink all the way, she even looked liked she was smiling and clapping, very happy and now I can buy lots of pink bits, hope everyone is well xx




Medipea said:


> 19 week scan today confirmed we indeed have a tiny little princess in there! She was so active. Started out breech with her bum down and legs bent upwards. Ended up head down. Poor tech had a hard time getting everything all her shots baby was so active. It was so neat to see her moving around. So excited!!

congrats on your pink bumps ladies!!!

afm 1 more week and i am so excited!!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Two more sleeps for me! I don't know if there will be much sleeping involved, I already had a hard time last night! :)


----------



## MarineLady

I have a scan this Friday, on the 22nd. We keep calling our little bump a boy but we will let you know! Very excited! This is our first :)


----------



## mummie2be

2nd try to tomorrow ! Hopefully this time we're lucky enough to see !


----------



## kaths101

It's my turn today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NennaKay

Good luck today ladies! Hope they can see the important parts! :haha:

Although we are still team yellow, I was excited to see baby at yesterday's scan! Baby has grown sooo much since the last scan at 6w4d! The tech had a lot of trouble getting measurements as my little sea monkey had himself tucked behind my pelvis and was napping, so at the next apointment I get an additional scan! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







02182013_7.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Audraia

3 and a half hours!!!! :) Up, worked out, about to have some coffee to get my little babe moving (wish I could feel it) Last time we did this baby wouldn't move even though I had drank a red bull! lol, my DD is just as stubborn now as she was in me!


----------



## MrsMcP

Found out I'm having a girl yesterday! Please add a pink bump for me :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

Hope miracles is ok. She's gone all quiet. Probably out stocking up on pink things :)


----------



## carlywarly

I know Miracles...where are you hun?? LOL...hope all is OK?? xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Audraia waiting to hear your news!! :)


I hope miracles is ok! We miss her! :)


----------



## kwills55

We are having a little girl too!!!  So excited. Spent all afternoon building the cot and changing dresser as hubby has been desperate for ages but I've been making him wait til after the scan! 
So excited to meet our baby girl! xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

kwills55 said:


> We are having a little girl too!!!  So excited. Spent all afternoon building the cot and changing dresser as hubby has been desperate for ages but I've been making him wait til after the scan!
> So excited to meet our baby girl! xx

Congratulations!! How cute!! :flower:

Seems like we are having a girl wave, I can't wait to see if mine is a girl tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## meli1981

congrats everyone


----------



## kaths101

Hi, were back and we are having another little boy 
I thought so all along! 

Here's my little man! (Upside down)


He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!


----------



## carlywarly

Huge congrats to everyone :D xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

kaths101 said:


> Hi, were back and we are having another little boy
> I thought so all along!
> 
> Here's my little man! (Upside down)
> View attachment 569855
> 
> 
> He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!

Congratulations!!! Glad to hear all went well! :happydance:


----------



## fertiliciousx

hiya..i'm having my long awaited 20 week scan on the 11th of March (less than 3 weeks to go ..Yay!!:happydance:)...I'm hoping for a girl, DH convinced it's a boy with no backing whatsoever :haha:. Can't wait to find out.
~Please add me on the list...will update on the 11th...thanks


----------



## monro84

I have an official scan date finally March 6th and I predict a girl.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

girlinyork said:


> Hope miracles is ok. She's gone all quiet. Probably out stocking up on pink things :)




carlywarly said:


> I know Miracles...where are you hun?? LOL...hope all is OK?? xx




borr.dg.baby said:


> Audraia waiting to hear your news!! :)
> 
> 
> I hope miracles is ok! We miss her! :)


Hey ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a couple days, had a long weekend with no work yesterday so we decided to take a small little vacation and guess who forgot her computer :dohh: I hate trying to keep things updated through my phone too. I didn't even think about it until we were already there! Needless to say, I had a LOT to catch up on this morning! Congratulations to all the new (mostly pink) and few blue bundles I'm seeing!! Good luck to everyone with scans coming up soon! Can't believe it's almost the end of February! :happydance: Miss Bellum I'm sorry you didn't get your answer! If you happen to get another scan date let us know! 

As for us, it has been SO nice to be able to say "she" or "her" and know for sure now! She is the first little girl to be born amongst my immediate family/close friends, so everybody has ALREADY gone crazy buying her things!! I haven't even bought anything yet but we have plenty of adorable little girl things. She is loved, that's for sure! Such a wonderful feeling!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Also, welcome to all the new ladies who have given us your scan dates! Hope your wait flies by!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

How adorable miracles! Glad to hear all is well and your little girl is surrounded by pink! :)


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Hi- I have my 20 weeks scan on 3/4 so please put me down for that date. I would like a boy but kind of think it's a girl but either one is going to be a blessing.


----------



## Miss Bellum

MrsMcP said:


> Found out I'm having a girl yesterday! Please add a pink bump for me :cloud9:

Congratulations on your girl :) x x



kwills55 said:


> We are having a little girl too!!!  So excited. Spent all afternoon building the cot and changing dresser as hubby has been desperate for ages but I've been making him wait til after the scan!
> So excited to meet our baby girl! xx

Congratulations on your girl :) x x



kaths101 said:


> Hi, were back and we are having another little boy
> I thought so all along!
> 
> 
> He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!

Congratulations on your little boy, so pleased to hear everything is perfect :) x x



MiraclesHappn said:


> Hey ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a couple days, had a long weekend with no work yesterday so we decided to take a small little vacation and guess who forgot her computer :dohh: I hate trying to keep things updated through my phone too. I didn't even think about it until we were already there! Needless to say, I had a LOT to catch up on this morning! Congratulations to all the new (mostly pink) and few blue bundles I'm seeing!! Good luck to everyone with scans coming up soon! Can't believe it's almost the end of February! :happydance: Miss Bellum I'm sorry you didn't get your answer! If you happen to get another scan date let us know!
> 
> As for us, it has been SO nice to be able to say "she" or "her" and know for sure now! She is the first little girl to be born amongst my immediate family/close friends, so everybody has ALREADY gone crazy buying her things!! I haven't even bought anything yet but we have plenty of adorable little girl things. She is loved, that's for sure! Such a wonderful feeling!!

Hope you enjoyed your holiday! How lovely to hear everyone being so excited for your little girl. Will post back to the thread if another scan date comes up.


----------



## Audraia

And I was right, it's a boy!!!! :) He was so adorable in the ultrasound, stretching all out and playing with his hands, sucking them and putting them together. I'll attach my scan pics, you can definatly see a little pee bug!!! :)

And our name is Ryker Caleb!
 



Attached Files:







Boy.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7









baby.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ohh how cute!! Yay!!! Now you have one of each :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little ladies, MrsMcP and kwills55!!

And congrats on your little princes, kaths101 and Audraia!!!

WB Miracles, glad you enjoyed your minivaca, those are always so nice to get some much needed r&r, even if it is brief!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Miss Bellum--sorry your little one was being so modest!! I hope you are able to get a private scan!!


----------



## tlh97990

MrsMcP said:


> Found out I'm having a girl yesterday! Please add a pink bump for me :cloud9:




kwills55 said:


> We are having a little girl too!!!  So excited. Spent all afternoon building the cot and changing dresser as hubby has been desperate for ages but I've been making him wait til after the scan!
> So excited to meet our baby girl! xx




kaths101 said:


> Hi, were back and we are having another little boy
> I thought so all along!
> 
> Here's my little man! (Upside down)
> View attachment 569855
> 
> 
> He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!




Audraia said:


> And I was right, it's a boy!!!! :) He was so adorable in the ultrasound, stretching all out and playing with his hands, sucking them and putting them together. I'll attach my scan pics, you can definatly see a little pee bug!!! :)
> 
> And our name is Ryker Caleb!

congrats everyone!!!! i was gone for like a day and a half and the girls made their come back thats awesome! i can't wait to see what the trend is closer to my scan!


----------



## mummie2be

Its a girlll! :D


----------



## meli1981

congrats! looks like the chinese predictor got it wrong again! i was predicted a girl and am definately having a boy


----------



## kaths101

mummie2be said:


> Its a girlll! :D

Congratulations x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Today is finally my day!! :) Please send "open legs" vibes :haha:


----------



## Audraia

Good luck Borr!!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

borr.dg.baby said:


> Today is finally my day!! :) Please send "open legs" vibes :haha:

Yay! Your day is finally here! :happydance: Best of luck sent your way!! And good luck to GemmaG with your scan today as well!! We will be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your girlie Mummie2be!!

Happy scan day to all the ladies going in today!!!


----------



## kaths101

borr.dg.baby said:


> Today is finally my day!! :) Please send "open legs" vibes :haha:

Good luck today, hope your baby isn't feeling modest :haha: 
Can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## Tink80

Sending good vibes, Borr!! Good luck :D


----------



## thethomsons

Had rescan today with different consultant who said again its most likely boy so I'm taking that as def as two consultants both said same!! Here is a pic of his face lying like on a pillow! He is perfect!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I came back from the scan. I am extremely upset. The doctor told me to come today and that they would be able to tell the sex, I took an appointment and they asked for what it was, so I said "16 weeks to tell the sex". 

I came in today and the doctor refused to say the sex. She said that they only tell from 18 weeks and that she was not even going to take a guess. She did some potty shot time but did not print out the pictures and when they asked at the beginning if I wanted a tape my husband and mom said no! I wish I had stood up for myself and said yes so I could look back at the scan. 

She took like maybe 4 minutes measuring everything, she showed us the genitals and from what I have seen on in-gender it looks like there is no penis, so girl, but I can't say because I am not a doctor. Baby was measuring ahead at 17 weeks so she told me to come back next wednesday to tell me the sex, she said she would just do a quick check and not a complete scan so she wouldn't charge me again. Baby had legs open and was not being modest either, so mad!!!


----------



## meli1981

im so sorry! sometimes theyre so rude! they coulve totally told you the sex!


----------



## girlinyork

Argh borr that sounds so frustrating. I'd have gone nuts. Why did they let you book a gender scan if they wouldn't honour it? :/


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I know that is the reason I am so upset!!


----------



## Amberyll23

borr.dg.baby-- omgosh, how frustrating!! I would have been livid!! I am glad they are agreeing to do a rescan next week for you at no charge, but to allow you to schedule for today when they should have known ahead of time you were going to want to know the sex, is just so rude!!! And I am sure, if they got good potty shots, they could have told you today! :hugs: to you hun!

thethompsons--glad you got your confirmation on a boy, congrats!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

The baby was being completely cooperative, she just refused to say. I can understand if they cannot tell because the baby is crossing his legs or something like that. I just don't understand why they would book me for a gender scan and then refuse to do it, it's really emotionally awful.


----------



## kaths101

Oh no that's terrible borr, I know you will have been so excited. They would have been able to tell you surely even if she said they would do a rescan to check but I think it is a ??? That would have helped! 
I'm sorry, they better make it up to you next time, have you complained?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I did complain and I also called my doctor and complained again. If she would have taken a guess and then next week confirmed I would have been fine with it, I would not have felt cheated. It's not like she didn't see anything, she even put her guess on her report but wont tell me.


----------



## kaths101

borr.dg.baby said:


> I did complain and I also called my doctor and complained again. If she would have taken a guess and then next week confirmed I would have been fine with it, I would not have felt cheated. It's not like she didn't see anything, she even put her guess on her report but wont tell me.

That's disgusting, especially as I read on your other thread that you paid for the scan! :nope:
No wonder you are so peeved!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes I payed for it! My insurance wont refund me for it because it really has no purpose other than to see the sex!


----------



## lisanicole

that is terrible. they definately can tell the sex at 16 weeks!!! 

I am team pink. i was so convinced i was having another boy. now we will have one of each. we are done!


----------



## stardust1976

Have my scan today!! So excited - just trying to get my kids ready for school so we can hurry up and go! 

Will come back on later and update! :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations lisanicole on your pink bump! 


GL today stardust!


----------



## stardust1976

It's a girl!!!

I must admit I'm a little surprised. I kind of thought boy, but I really wasn't sure. And I was sure that I wouldn't be surprised either way. But then when we were sitting there talking about it after, I realised I was actually kind of surprised! 

But we are very happy! Yay, lots of tulle skirts and legwarmers! (I already have 3 girls, and 1 boy, hence the surprise I think...)

And because she is already proving stubborn and wouldn't lie in the right position, we get to go back for another scan in a couple of weeks (and because we paid a ridiculously high amount to have the 4D scan instead of getting it free with the standard 2D, we get a freebie next time!) So hopefully that means more pics in two weeks time, and definitely means we get to see our little girl again!!!

Oh! And doubly exciting - the hematoma that has caused us so much grief during this pregnancy seems to be completely gone as well, so yay!!! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Borr, that's so upsetting! I had the same thing happen to me with our first baby (sort of). I had no clue, but apparently some imaging labs in my area won't tell you the sex until you are a certain number of weeks along. I've heard it has to do with the fact that there are certain populations in the area (Chinese, Indo-Canadians) who value boys over girls and might choose to abort solely based on gender. I had no idea, so I went for my scan at 19 weeks, and they wouldn't tell me the result until I was 21 weeks! I was so mad and emotional!

I don't know why they aren't telling you, but I understand why you are upset.

I'm not sure if the place I'm going for my scan will tell me the sex right away or not. I'll only be 18.5 weeks, but I really hope they tell me and I don't have to wait 2 weeks!


----------



## GemmaG

Had my gender scan last night and its a baby boy and girl :) :happydance: they are wonderful!!!! X


----------



## girlinyork

Oh wow GemmaG - how very very special <3


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Gemma!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your blue and pink bundles, Gemma, that is so wonderful, one of each!! You are going to have so much fun!!!:flower:

Congrats Stardust and lisanicole on your pink little ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I just wanted to update. I spoke to my doctor and he apologized for the tech's behavior. He said that it's not right to book a gender scan and refuse to do it, but also the way she never showed us the baby and took 2 minutes and it was just a negative experience overall. 

He said that we will get another scan free of charge with a different tech and he will call back to confirm the date. 

I am pretty excited again, I just wanted to have a wonderful experience in knowing the gender rather than just getting an answer. I have done scans with this other tech before and he had been really good to us and is good in explaining and showing everything. I am no longer so anxious about learning the sex because I realized the most important thing is how I get to learn it, not just getting told and sent off like the first tech pretended to do next week for us. 

I will let you all know once I get my new scan date :)


----------



## Amberyll23

That is wonderful hun, and you are right, the experience and how you find out is also important, so I am looking forward to you letting us know your new scan date and hope this next scan goes the right way for you!! :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you so much, I was feeling really sad yesterday but now I am better :)


----------



## meli1981

glad your ok! update ux when you can


----------



## Harley Quinn

Gemma, that is fantastic! Congratulations!

Borr, that is really good news. Glad you're getting another scan free of charge.


----------



## carlywarly

Very good news Borr!! Good luck, and have fun this time :)

Wow one of each Gemma :) Amazing news!! Congrats

So happy for all you ladies...it's amazing how boys/girls are almost neck and neck :D It seems there is a rush of one sex one week, then the opposite the next week - pretty exciting!! Good luck to all those with scans coming up :D xx


----------



## readynwilling

Good luck to the ladies today!! ONE more sleep for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GemmaG said:


> Had my gender scan last night and its a baby boy and girl :) :happydance: they are wonderful!!!! X

Aww, how precious!! Such a sweet outcome for you! 





borr.dg.baby said:


> I just wanted to update. I spoke to my doctor and he apologized for the tech's behavior. He said that it's not right to book a gender scan and refuse to do it, but also the way she never showed us the baby and took 2 minutes and it was just a negative experience overall.
> 
> He said that we will get another scan free of charge with a different tech and he will call back to confirm the date.
> 
> I am pretty excited again, I just wanted to have a wonderful experience in knowing the gender rather than just getting an answer. I have done scans with this other tech before and he had been really good to us and is good in explaining and showing everything. I am no longer so anxious about learning the sex because I realized the most important thing is how I get to learn it, not just getting told and sent off like the first tech pretended to do next week for us.
> 
> I will let you all know once I get my new scan date :)


I'm so very happy you got things straightened out!! I can only imagine the frustration you felt with the whole situation. I had my worries about baby not cooperating during our scan but never did I ever think the tech would be the one to ruin my excitement. Be sure and let us know when you will be going back!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

readynwilling said:


> Good luck to the ladies today!! ONE more sleep for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eniala

Had an early gender scan (was suppose to be monday, but had an ultrasound yesterday 2/21) and found out its a BOY!!!! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your baby boy Eniala!!! :flower:


----------



## karat85

i had a scan today for my dermoid cyst as i am having an op to remove it on thursday....anyway long story short, i saw my beautiful baby girl. i saw her foofoo twice to be sure and definitely no tinky winky hiding, just three lovely lines. my son Zac (3) will not know what has hit him when he sees all the pink appearing in our home. i get it reconfirmed on monday at my anomaly scan x 

:cloud9:


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your princess, Karat!! :flower:


----------



## meli1981

congrats guys!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to all!


----------



## readynwilling

karat85 said:


> i had a scan today for my dermoid cyst as i am having an op to remove it on thursday....anyway long story short, i saw my beautiful baby girl. i saw her foofoo twice to be sure and definitely no tinky winky hiding, just three lovely lines. my son Zac (3) will not know what has hit him when he sees all the pink appearing in our home. i get it reconfirmed on monday at my anomaly scan x
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats on the girl!!

Can i thread hijack to ask about your cyst?? they found one on my first US that was 5cm.... i am hoping it is reduced/gone at my 20week US. Do you know how big yours is?? and they will remove it while preggo?? is it higher risk to have it "left alone" then surgery while pregnant.


----------



## tlh97990

readynwilling said:


> karat85 said:
> 
> 
> i had a scan today for my dermoid cyst as i am having an op to remove it on thursday....anyway long story short, i saw my beautiful baby girl. i saw her foofoo twice to be sure and definitely no tinky winky hiding, just three lovely lines. my son Zac (3) will not know what has hit him when he sees all the pink appearing in our home. i get it reconfirmed on monday at my anomaly scan x
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on the girl!!
> 
> Can i thread hijack to ask about your cyst?? they found one on my first US that was 5cm.... i am hoping it is reduced/gone at my 20week US. Do you know how big yours is?? and they will remove it while preggo?? is it higher risk to have it "left alone" then surgery while pregnant.Click to expand...

sorry to put my two cents in but at my first ultrasound they found a cyst on my ovary that was 4cm. i was experiencing pain which caused them to look in the first place. when i went back two weeks later it shrunk to 2.5 cm. i have my 20 week scan on monday so im hoping its gone now. hopefully yours shrunk on its own!!


----------



## thethomsons

Talking about surgery when pregnant thought would share my story. When I was 12 weeks pregnant I came home one day in agony, ended up in ambulance due to abdominal pains. They suspected cyst on ovaries. I had to sign a massive consent form with huge risks (top one being mc) as they were taking me for a laparotomy which is major abdominal surgery. I've never been so scared in my whole life. Anyway in surgery they found it wasn't a cyst but my appendix and part of my bowel (extra growth) that were causing pain and had to be removed. I was in some mess inside the consultant said. Anyway when I woke first thing I asked was am I still pg and they confirmed yes! I couldn't believe it after having an anaesthetic etc! I'm now 23 weeks and baby doing great. So surgery whilst pregnant can be absolutely fine! X


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks girls!!!!! 

Had my scan today - over the moon ITS A BOY!!


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats :D You must be over the moon


----------



## meli1981

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Ready, congrats!!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations on the new girls & boys x x


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little boy Ready! :flower:


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on the little boy ready!! so are girls and boys all tied up now then?? my scan is monday afternoon!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all the new girls and boys!!! The girls sure have caught up!!!


----------



## stardust1976

I mentioned to my husband the other day that I thought it was interesting to watch and see how close to 50/50 it is. 

He replied that of course it was 50/50, duh. 

I have had many instances where I have known a fair few people be pregnant all within a short period and in my experience it's not always 50/50 - a lot of the time it's mostly girls or mostly boys. 

What does everyone else think? (I also think he didn't need to be such a smarty pants about it!!!)


----------



## girlinyork

stardust1976 said:


> I mentioned to my husband the other day that I thought it was interesting to watch and see how close to 50/50 it is.
> 
> He replied that of course it was 50/50, duh.
> 
> I have had many instances where I have known a fair few people be pregnant all within a short period and in my experience it's not always 50/50 - a lot of the time it's mostly girls or mostly boys.
> 
> What does everyone else think? (I also think he didn't need to be such a smarty pants about it!!!)

Your hubby is wrong. Individually the odds are 50/50 but in terms of statistics (and you can quote this) probability has no memory ;) - genuine mathematical expression, that. This is my mother's sixth granddaughter out of seven grandchildren.


----------



## Audraia

Congrats on all the new blue and pink bumps! 

And I know, it's funny how close they are, but it's my experience too that it's mostly blue or pink. When I was pregnant with my DD, 5 of my friends were pregnant with boys!


----------



## Amberyll23

yeah, I think our group is more the exception to the norm! It has been my experience that it is usually more of one than the other! 

We have a group of parents that get together every xmas time, and we were laughing the other day, out of the 12 children we all have (and our daughter will now make 13), only 1 is a boy!! 

That being said, I think it is neat how close in numbers we are, and how we have some days that look all blue and others all pink!! :flower:


----------



## tlh97990

last time i was pregnant i knew 4 other ladies that were pregnant 3 of them were having girls like me and one was having a boy..this time around i know a few other people having babies due around the same time as me and one found out shes having a girl, i find out today and the others within the next month so im curious to see how it is this time


----------



## borr.dg.baby

New scan is set for this thursday!! :happydance: Hopefully now they will tell me the sex :haha:


----------



## CAStafford

Update: didn't get my ultrasound on Feb. 22nd... :( my doctor wants me to be 20 weeks now... So I go March 6th at 9:00 am! Super bummed out! I cried in the waiting room with my husband there.. And my doctor told me that is how it's always been with her.. I just wanted to see my baby.. Ugh, oh well... March 6th can't come soon enough! Got to hear the heart beat though.. 147 I still call girl!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh I'm sorry!! I know how you feel! I hope time flies for your scan! :)


----------



## tlh97990

Its a girl!!!! I'm so excited! I asked my daughter if she was happy its a girl and she said NO she's. Almost 16 months so at least she didn't mean it..I hope :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations on your little princess, tlh97990!!! :flower: Our DD is 16 months too and whenever we ask her if she wants a little sister, she shakes her head no, lol! But she says no to everything these days!


----------



## counting

So excited and proud to announce I am expecting a son! Bring on the blue converse and miniature sweater vests!


----------



## tlh97990

Amberyll23 said:


> Congratulations on your little princess, tlh97990!!! :flower: Our DD is 16 months too and whenever we ask her if she wants a little sister, she shakes her head no, lol! But she says no to everything these days!

They are great aren't they!! My daughter has never said "No" she shakes her head no but the word never came out as precise and clear as it did when i asked her if she was happy. I think she'll love having a little sister though. They will be sharing a bathroom that is between the bedrooms so i'm sure when she's older she'll be thrilled its not with a boy



counting said:


> So excited and proud to announce I am expecting a son! Bring on the blue converse and miniature sweater vests!

congrats!!!


----------



## readynwilling

i have my potty shot picture hanging on the fridge - clearly a boy but if you ask my 2 year DD who its a picture of she says "my baby sister" :haha: silly kids!


----------



## tlh97990

That's so funny! i think my daughter wanted a brother because her father kept saying boy. he jokes that hes going to have to start wearing tampons to fit in because its gonna be him with 3 girls!


----------



## girlinyork

tlh97990 said:


> That's so funny! i think my daughter wanted a brother because her father kept saying boy. he jokes that hes going to have to start wearing tampons to fit in because its gonna be him with 3 girls!

LMAO, tell him good luck finding somewhere comfortable to wear them :)


----------



## tlh97990

I think he'll finally let me get a dog now at least as long as it's a male!


----------



## Amberyll23

counting-congrats on your little boy!!! :flower:

tlh97990--we've already decided that when we get a dog, it will be a little boy dog so DH will have some male company in the house! haha


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow, things have tied back up again!! Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your answers!! So exciting to see the numbers fluctuating! I agree with those of you that said it never seems to be even with the people we know who are having babies, and if we look at each day things usually seem to fall one way or another, but on a larger scale it does make sense that the numbers even out. I was even more convinced I was having a girl because I know of 8 or 9 other babies being born close to the time of my due date, all boys. Crazy. Good luck to all of you having your scans today and the rest of this week! Can't wait to see what you find out!


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo even steven's!!! lol...Huge congrats to everyone!! :) xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

My scan got moved a day and we went in today.... 


*IT'S A GIRL!!!! *

I couldn't be happier!! We are so excited!! The doctor said he was 100% sure and even showed us the labia and vagina. He was nice and checked again when I asked him to please doble check! I just can't believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9:

here's a potty picture of her, she was so lovely and opened her mouth for us :kiss:


----------



## carlywarly

Awww that's fantastic news Borr!! :) Huge congrats xx


----------



## tlh97990

congrats borr thats so exciting!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Could you please move me from 14th of March to the 13th? My scan got moved.


----------



## ShirlWirl

I had mine and I'm so happy to announce that we remain team yellow!! Although I did see what I thought were boy parts and girl parts lol! I have no idea what it is but still guessing boy :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

borr.dg.baby said:


> My scan got moved a day and we went in today....
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!! *
> 
> I couldn't be happier!! We are so excited!! The doctor said he was 100% sure and even showed us the labia and vagina. He was nice and checked again when I asked him to please doble check! I just can't believe it!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> here's a potty picture of her, she was so lovely and opened her mouth for us :kiss:

:happydance: Super huge congratulations to you!! That is so wonderful!! I'm so very glad things finally worked out for you and you got your answer! AND that the doctor treated you well!!



Barhanita said:


> Could you please move me from 14th of March to the 13th? My scan got moved.

Your scan date has been moved! :thumbup:



ShirlWirl said:


> I had mine and I'm so happy to announce that we remain team yellow!! Although I did see what I thought were boy parts and girl parts lol! I have no idea what it is but still guessing boy :)

:) Glad everything went well!! You will have such an incredible surprise here in a few months!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats on your girl borr


----------



## KelseyK

*Hey everyone! 

My 18 week scan is on the 21st but I have a Dr appointment in about an hour and she gives scans at every appointment so I'm hoping to get a peek at the gender  I'm so excited! If anyone wants to take a kat minute guess I would love it! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1754903-scan-today-thursday-any-last-gender-guesses-please-please.html*


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome to Team Pink Borr!!! :happydance: So very happy for you!!! You are going to LOVE having a little princess in your life!! Huge hugs hun!! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you all!! We are so incredibly excited for our little girl bundle!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Interesting chatter about the whole 50/50 thing. I think what it comes down to is sample size. I'm not surprised when I hear that 10/12 babies are boys or girls or whatever, but when you get a relatively big number (for example, this thread is up to 65), then I would be surprised to see anything other than 50/50.

What I'd be interested in seeing is how accurate everyone's predictions are! Anyone care to calculate our accuracy rate so far? Maybe one day when I have lots of extra time... Ha!


----------



## Audraia

Yay Borr, I'm glad you finally found out! Girls are great, and buying all the cloths is even better. I have 9 boxes full of cloths she's grown out of lol, I'm a little crazy with it. BUT, I do buy them at consignment sales so nothing is new lol!


----------



## SamsMum

Team pink!!


----------



## motherearth23

Just got back from the ultrasound! We did lots of measurements and then the tech went into "3D mode" and showed the face. I was blown away by the detail!!! The lips and nose were just so similar to my partners! That's how I knew it was a boy. Then when we were measuring the leg bones, I caught a glimpse of the penis! I asked the tech and she confirmed it with a closer look! I had no preference of gender, and am just very happy to have a healthy little buddy.
 



Attached Files:







WOODEMILYW20130301135443033.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats ladies :D


----------



## carlywarly

Huge grats everyone :)

My 20 week scan is 14th March...so I will double check for boy parts lol! We can then paint the nursery :-D I have already bought a few boy clothes hehe :)


----------



## HopefulCookie

I had my 18 week gender scan today and the sonographer says that she thinks I'm probably having a boy. She typed Gender XY on the screen as well. I asked her if she could tell me what that meant and she told me but didn't say it was for sure. hmm is the probability high that its a boy?


----------



## MarineLady

Ok, so my gender scan was on February 22nd and I predicted a boy but....it looks like we're team pink!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Big congratulations to SamsMum and MarineLady on your little girls!! And congratulations as well to MotherEarth23 on your little boy!! So glad everyone is having successful scans and getting some answers!! :happydance: I CAN NOT believe it is already March 4th!! Time sure has flown super fast since my scan on the 14th! Good luck to everyone with scans coming up!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations to all :happydance:!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

SamsMum and MarineLady--congratulations on your little ladies!

MotherEarth and HopefulCookie--congrats on your little gents!

Hopeful--while they can never be 100%, her predicting boy must have meant she saw something sticking out in the pottyshot. Did she give you any pictures or anything?


----------



## immy11

Congrats everyone!! I love that its almost even constantly with the boy:girl ratio hehe def a 50/50 chance with everyone!

Omg it's my turn tomorrow I can't believe it's nearly here! FX for a healthy little boy or girl, so excited!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

immy11 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I love that its almost even constantly with the boy:girl ratio hehe def a 50/50 chance with everyone!
> 
> Omg it's my turn tomorrow I can't believe it's nearly here! FX for a healthy little boy or girl, so excited!!!!

:happydance: Good luck to you today!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

immy11 said:


> Congrats everyone!! I love that its almost even constantly with the boy:girl ratio hehe def a 50/50 chance with everyone!
> 
> Omg it's my turn tomorrow I can't believe it's nearly here! FX for a healthy little boy or girl, so excited!!!!

Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Had my US yesterday and it's team :pink: for me.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations!! Welcome to team :pink: !!


----------



## ashleyy0

I have a private 2d scan scheduled for this saturday. its killing me not being able to see the baby yet. I want a picture!!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

PurpleIvy44 said:


> Had my US yesterday and it's team :pink: for me.

Congrats on your little princess hun! :flower:


----------



## CAStafford

So excited tomorrow morning is my ultrasound!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

PurpleIvy44 said:


> Had my US yesterday and it's team :pink: for me.

Big congratulations to you on your little lady!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

HopefulCookie said:


> I had my 18 week gender scan today and the sonographer says that she thinks I'm probably having a boy. She typed Gender XY on the screen as well. I asked her if she could tell me what that meant and she told me but didn't say it was for sure. hmm is the probability high that its a boy?

Hey I didn't know for sure if you wanted me to put you down as confirmed blue or what? I have no idea what I would have made of that if they would have told me the same thing. I know they can never say they are positive but when I asked my tech she said that while she isn't allowed to say 100% she was 99% sure on what she told us. Will you get a chance to talk with your doctor/midwife about the results or have another ultrasound to confirm? Just let me know what you want me to do about adding your results to the list! :thumbup:


----------



## immy11

Looks like girls are dominating boys, I must be having a boy to even things up hehe

5 hours to go for me, I have no prefrence why am I so nervous!!?


----------



## immy11

PurpleIvy44 said:


> Had my US yesterday and it's team :pink: for me.

Congratulations on your little girl! We have the same due date! :)


----------



## immy11

It's a boy!
The ultrasound technition told us its a girl and then about 5 minutes later she said oh no wait its a boy!!!!! Omg we spend a whole 5 minutes thinking we had a girl. I felt like crying all afternoon even though I had no preference it was a shock and I was so emotional :(
Oh we'll he's healthy that's all that matters


----------



## MiraclesHappn

immy11 said:


> It's a boy!
> The ultrasound technition told us its a girl and then about 5 minutes later she said oh no wait its a boy!!!!! Omg we spend a whole 5 minutes thinking we had a girl. I felt like crying all afternoon even though I had no preference it was a shock and I was so emotional :(
> Oh we'll he's healthy that's all that matters

Aw, that would be rough. This is one reason I'm glad we didn't find out during the ultrasound, so our tech had plenty of time to check and double check her answer because I couldn't imagine thinking one thing then being told another, even if it was only for a few minutes. I guess there is always that chance for all of us that we will spend the rest of the pregnancy thinking one thing and end up with the opposite when our little one's born :dohh: Was she then pretty positive it's a boy?? I'm sure you will quickly warm up to the idea of a little boy and will be thrilled! Ultrasounds were always an emotional stressful day for me so I can imagine how you're feeling. You definitely called the boy thing before :haha: you're helping us even things back out!!


----------



## Amberyll23

immy--congratulations on your little boy!! :flower: and :hugs: to you on how the ultrasound went. I think it would be hard, regardless of preference, to be told one gender and then 5 minutes later, told another!


----------



## CAStafford

I TOTALLY CALLED IT!!!!! It's a Girl!!!!!!! :) hubby was a little bummed. He really wanted a boy for our first!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, the u/s went great, but we won't officially know the gender for a few more days. They have to send the results to our doctor's office and then we find out from them. BUT, I'm pretty sure I saw some boy bits, so I'd be shocked if it's a girl! Still not 100% certain, though, so I guess we're still waiting. 

But I did find out I've got an anterior placenta, which was reassuring, since I haven't really started to feel baby move yet. Turns out the placenta is in the way!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

CAStafford said:


> I TOTALLY CALLED IT!!!!! It's a Girl!!!!!!! :) hubby was a little bummed. He really wanted a boy for our first!

This sounds exactly like me!! :haha: We have pictures from our reveal with me basically saying the same thing, "I TOLD YOU!!". My DF was also a little bummed at first but I'm not sure if that was cause he wanted a boy first or just cause he was wrong. He has totally warmed up to the idea now though! Congratulations to you on your little girl!! 



Harley Quinn said:


> Well, the u/s went great, but we won't officially know the gender for a few more days. They have to send the results to our doctor's office and then we find out from them. BUT, I'm pretty sure I saw some boy bits, so I'd be shocked if it's a girl! Still not 100% certain, though, so I guess we're still waiting.
> 
> But I did find out I've got an anterior placenta, which was reassuring, since I haven't really started to feel baby move yet. Turns out the placenta is in the way!

Oh wow, that would be so hard for me to wait that long I think. We were going to wait almost a week to find out and just ended up waiting until the end of the day that we had our ultrasound and that was difficult enough. At least you have a pretty good idea! And I'm glad things went well!! Let us know what you find out when you get your answer!! :thumbup:


----------



## CAStafford

Yeah, hubby said he thinks all guys want a boy for their first child... But I know as soon as he see's baby, he will be wrapped around her little finger.

I asked him what his first thoughts were when seeing the ultrasound. So funny, his exact words," Holy Shit. There's a baby in there."


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little girl CAStafford!! I think my DH may be one of the few exceptions to the norm, he wanted a little girl so badly for our first, as we were naming her for his late grandmother. When we found out we were having a little girl, he actually cried in the u/s room, he was so happy! This time around he said he had no preference, but after we found out that our second, too, was a girl, he was like "good, I am good with girls!" lol!!

And you are right, once your DH sees her and holds her for the first time, there will be no going back, she will have his heart firmly grasped in her little fingers!! :flower:

Harley Quinn--can't wait to hear what you are having!!! keep us posted!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

CAStafford said:


> Yeah, hubby said he thinks all guys want a boy for their first child... But I know as soon as he see's baby, he will be wrapped around her little finger.
> 
> I asked him what his first thoughts were when seeing the ultrasound. So funny, his exact words," Holy Shit. There's a baby in there."

Haha that's so funny! So was this your first ultrasound then? I know my brother-in-law is really jealous of us because they are going to start trying soon and he desperately wants a little girl first. I always heard that my dad wanted a boy for his first but he ended up with 5 girls and now he says he's glad he only has daughters. I have absolutely no doubt that our men will be wrapped around our little girl's fingers the minute they are born and they will be wondering why they were ever disappointed in the first place!! :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, looks like our hunch was right... It's a BOY!!! :blue:

I thought I might be a little disappointed if it was another boy, but I'm not. I'm just really excited! Ozzy's going to have a little brother!


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your baby boy Harley Quinn!!! Ozzy is going to be so excited to have a little brother to teach all sorts of little boy things, I bet they will grow up best buds!!! :flower:


----------



## mommy247

Congrats on your boy!!

OMG! mine is only like 5 days away... hurry hurry :happydance:
I realized yesterday that even tho I already have a boy I woudnt mind another lil boy. My son has been saying girl for so long so I decided to ask him this morning what he was hoping for... and I was so surprised when he said "boy"... I really want my girl but knowing my son doesn't mind if it isn't a girl anymore is great...


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Harley Quinn said:


> Well, looks like our hunch was right... It's a BOY!!! :blue:
> 
> I thought I might be a little disappointed if it was another boy, but I'm not. I'm just really excited! Ozzy's going to have a little brother!

Congratulations on your new little man!! I'm sure they will become such good friends!! :) 



mommy247 said:


> Congrats on your boy!!
> 
> OMG! mine is only like 5 days away... hurry hurry :happydance:
> I realized yesterday that even tho I already have a boy I woudnt mind another lil boy. My son has been saying girl for so long so I decided to ask him this morning what he was hoping for... and I was so surprised when he said "boy"... I really want my girl but knowing my son doesn't mind if it isn't a girl anymore is great...

:happydance::happydance: So exciting!! Can't wait to hear what you find out!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Harley Quinn congratulations on team :blue:!!! 

Mommy so exciting!!


----------



## monro84

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8536035500_6738a2b112_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8534926637_6759ed3376_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your blue bundle, Monro!! :flower:


----------



## kirstybumx3

I lost the thread :(
thanks so much miracles happen for sending me PM!
we are having a boy!!! :blue:
he wasnt shy at all.. ive attatched a couple of pictures! xx

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/KIRSTEN_1_zps684488f5.jpg
https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/KIRSTEN_7_zpsc8c2b0b8.jpg


----------



## monro84

thank you Ambery
and Miracles:winkwink:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

monro84 said:


> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8536035500_6738a2b112_n.jpg
> boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8534926637_6759ed3376_n.jpg
> boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr

Aww, these scans are so cute!! Love the one of him yawning!! :) Congratulations again!


----------



## monro84

thank you I thought that was the cutest however it kinda looks like the Scream mask lol:dohh:.


----------



## mommy247

Tomorrow afternoon we find out what we are having!!!!!!! YAY!! One more day of work and then I get to relax... going to come home after work to take a few pictures of pink and blue so I can post them to my family and friends on fb when I find out :) Just some simple pictures... Maybe just write the word boy/girl on my belly and give my son the pen or marker and make it look like he is writing it on my belly for the first pic and then the second us looking at it in surprise :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little boy Kirstybum!!! :flower:

Looks like the boys have taken the lead again!


----------



## mommatoB

ok so I now finally have a scan date.....Friday, March 22. so I now think boy...... im so excited


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!

My official scan is coming up on the 21st I'm getting super excited! Even though I have had a scan at 12 weeks and nub guess was a boy and I had a scan at 15 weeks and the Dr THINKS it's s boy, I still want the confirmation! My Dr said it was hard to tell for sure because the umbilical cord was down there with everything but she THOUGHT she saw something, guess we will find out soon! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

monro84 said:


> thank you I thought that was the cutest however it kinda looks like the Scream mask lol:dohh:.

Haha oh my goodness, it really kind of does! That's hilarious! I'm sure he will think that's super funny one day when he is older too! So awesome. 



mommy247 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon we find out what we are having!!!!!!! YAY!! One more day of work and then I get to relax... going to come home after work to take a few pictures of pink and blue so I can post them to my family and friends on fb when I find out :) Just some simple pictures... Maybe just write the word boy/girl on my belly and give my son the pen or marker and make it look like he is writing it on my belly for the first pic and then the second us looking at it in surprise :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!! Good luck today!! 



mommatoB said:


> ok so I now finally have a scan date.....Friday, March 22. so I now think boy...... im so excited

I will get you added to the list!



KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My official scan is coming up on the 21st I'm getting super excited! Even though I have had a scan at 12 weeks and nub guess was a boy and I had a scan at 15 weeks and the Dr THINKS it's s boy, I still want the confirmation! My Dr said it was hard to tell for sure because the umbilical cord was down there with everything but she THOUGHT she saw something, guess we will find out soon! :happydance:

Oh yes I understand, I wouldn't feel right until I had a definite answer. Not much longer to go now until you will know for sure!! :)


----------



## mommy247

Finally the day has come :cloud9:


----------



## Barhanita

:pink: !!! So happy. :cloud9:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Barhanita said:


> :pink: !!! So happy. :cloud9:

Big congratulations to you!! :)


----------



## MissFox

Wanted to share
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130313_133449_734.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommy247

its a :blue: !! My son at the end wanted a boy and he def got what he wanted :cloud9: Baby weighs 11oz so far and I have a low anterior placenta... They are hoping it moves as the baby grows... Baby was kicking and moving like crazy and both the tech and I could feel it.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Mommy!!! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

MissFox said:


> Wanted to share

Aww, such a cute picture!! Is this how you announced the gender to everyone? Congratulations on your little girl!!



mommy247 said:


> its a :blue: !! My son at the end wanted a boy and he def got what he wanted :cloud9: Baby weighs 11oz so far and I have a low anterior placenta... They are hoping it moves as the baby grows... Baby was kicking and moving like crazy and both the tech and I could feel it.

:) yay!! You finally have your answer! I'm sure your two boys will grow to be inseparable! That's crazy that he's already making such strong movements. It's just been about the last week or two that my LO has been making big movements for others to be able to feel. Before that I was about the only one that got to feel them. He must be one strong little fella! Congratulations to you!!


----------



## nuffmac

Okay, it's nearly definitely a :blue:! He flashed us and then moved to hide it! But both me and doc saw boy parts and nothing resembling any girls parts at all! So happy now.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats nuffmac!!


----------



## mommy247

yay for boys!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats on your little girls Barhanita and Missfox!!:flower:

Congrats on your little boys mommy247 and nuffmac!:flower:


----------



## RTR

It's a girl =D Yay! My family is complete and I can't wait for my little boy to meet his baby sister. <3

I have a low anterior placenta also, as I was worrying about not feeling kicks! but this is the reason why and hopefully it's in a good position to move as soon as the baby grows.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

nuffmac said:


> Okay, it's nearly definitely a :blue:! He flashed us and then moved to hide it! But both me and doc saw boy parts and nothing resembling any girls parts at all! So happy now.

Congratulations on your little man!! Will you get a chance to double check at any point in the future? 



RTR said:


> It's a girl =D Yay! My family is complete and I can't wait for my little boy to meet his baby sister. <3
> 
> I have a low anterior placenta also, as I was worrying about not feeling kicks! but this is the reason why and hopefully it's in a good position to move as soon as the baby grows.

Aw, how exciting!! Big congratulations to you on your pink bundle!! I'm sure your son will love his baby sister to pieces! So happy for you! My best friend had the same placenta problems and it moved towards the end of her pregnancy, I'm sure it will do the same for you!


----------



## RTR

MiraclesHappn said:


> RTR said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl =D Yay! My family is complete and I can't wait for my little boy to meet his baby sister. <3
> 
> I have a low anterior placenta also, as I was worrying about not feeling kicks! but this is the reason why and hopefully it's in a good position to move as soon as the baby grows.
> 
> Aw, how exciting!! Big congratulations to you on your pink bundle!! I'm sure your son will love his baby sister to pieces! So happy for you! My best friend had the same placenta problems and it moved towards the end of her pregnancy, I'm sure it will do the same for you!Click to expand...

The lovely sonographer wasn't concerned, she showed me where it was placed and it wasn't over the cervix so although it's low it should stretch upwards. Always good to hear a decent reason why things aren't as the should be. Could feel my son kicking from 17 weeks but I only get the odd movement at the moment so someone mentioned placenta placement lol

So pleased! I knew it would be a little girl =D


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, congrats on your princess, RTR!! Your little boy is going to love being the big protector of his darling little sis!! :flower:


----------



## graysmommy

Its a Girl!!!


----------



## RTR

YAY Congrats, graysmummy xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

graysmommy said:


> Its a Girl!!!

Yay! Congratulations to you on your pink bundle!! :)


----------



## AAttcabby

Hey everyone, I have been so busy I forgot to give an update. After the long 2 week wait after my gender scan to my gender reveal... Its a boy! Everyone was so shocked, everyone thought it was a girl. LOL I am still just thrilled to know a little bit more about my little baby growing inside of me. Baby's name will be Tyler Reid Anderson. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## nuffmac

Lovely name aattcabby!


----------



## mommatoB

congrats to all of u ladies :)
so... I had my scan on the 19th instead of the 20th and.........IT'S ANOTHER BOY!! :)
a little brother for my son! we r very happy!!


----------



## RTR

Congrats Aattcabby and MommatoB


----------



## KelseyK

Scan today!!!!!! I'm so excited :) we will see if the drs were right about it being a boy!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommatoB said:


> congrats to all of u ladies :)
> so... I had my scan on the 19th instead of the 20th and.........IT'S ANOTHER BOY!! :)
> a little brother for my son! we r very happy!!

Aw, congratulations! He will love having a little brother!! 



KelseyK said:


> Scan today!!!!!! I'm so excited :) we will see if the drs were right about it being a boy!

Did you find anything out??


----------



## ckylesworld

I go for my gender scan in 5 hours. :happydance: Im only 16+1. I hope they can tell. :winkwink:


----------



## ckylesworld

please mark me down we are HAVING A BOY! :cloud9:


----------



## carlywarly

Awww haven't been on in sooo long...but congrats everyone!! :)

We re-checked at our 20 week scan and he's deffo a little boy baby....sooo flipping excited!! lol I have really popped out!! lol

I hope everyone is doing well and good luck in the remainder of your pregnancies :) xx


----------



## Anon Male

Late update to this thread: our daughter was born yesterday morning, which goes to show that when the ultrasound tech says "it's probably a boy, but if you buy any blue babygros, keep the receipts", she's really not kidding.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh my! Well, congrats on your baby girl! Makes for an extra fun birth story, I'm sure. :)


----------

